# Manchester Care Girls : Part 15



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, I lost Tilly's place at Beech Hall when I changed my start date so I am now going to send her to Tiny Adventures in the Learning Zone, It has the same feel as Beech Hall but is more convenient for me as m brother can bring her home when he finishes college.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a bummer, you'd have thought they could have moved it back to Jan    Still, from what Rach said, I think Beech Hall is the most expensive place in the area isn't it?!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

No Beech Hall is the cheapest!!! That was one of my reasons for favouring it   as well as it being my old school


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Ohhh a new home. Hello ladies!

Life seems sdo much better with a glass of wine in hand. AF now on her nasty horrible way out and I have to think forward to frosties...

I didn't know CARE were closing in Jan though.. I hope I can get a tx in in December. We'll see what Mr L says on Tuesday.

Are they going to refurb the waiting room do you think?? I always thought it was very odd. Although I rather like the idea of my hard earned cash going on new equipment/ machines/ advancing technologies rather than new chairs and paint!!!!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls can't stop long, I have just come home from minor injuries I cut my thumb on a bloody tin can!!!!   It's hard to type, & I have got loads to do  

Flower,      Thinking of you xxx

I think the refurb is something to do with the theatre/lab. Seem to think thats what the poster on the wall said when I was there last??

Sam, poor Tilly & poor you!! Those peggie's are not nice coming through xx

Iccle, hope the jabs are going well? x

Samj, good look for tomorrow   

Yvonne, Sarah, George, Chablis, Brighteyes, & anyone I've missed 

Well my OTD isn't till Friday, and this time last week I would have said I would definitely test early tomorrow, but I really don't want the answer. I feel really negative about it now & I am sure it hasn't been successful. I am still getting bad AF pains on & off, and when I woke up this morning my boobs feel like most of the soreness has gone. My AF is due tomorrow, so I will wait for that rather than get a negative test. Will keep you updated xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, don't read too much into the sore boobs hun.  Mine were really sore at first until my body got used to the progesterone then they eased off for a couple of weeks until round about 6 weeks when it kicked in again.  Not long now, only 3 days!!!  Keep that PMA.  Hope the thumb heals up  - what you like  

Sam, I thought Beech Hall was really expensive compared to what some of my friends were paying at Prestbury Day Nursery and places like that


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi GIrls

Samj - great result on the fertilisation rate hon - fingers crossed for ET tomorrow, don't envy you the start time tho!!

Poor Tilly, Sam - I remember teething from my younger siblings and nephews and niece, never pleasant even when it goes ok

Glad you are coping Flower - every day you get through is a day closer 

Same sentiments for you too LL - only 3 days til that positive   

Hi George - how are you?

Swinny - 

Chablis - glad you are feeling better too

Yvonne, Bright eyes, Hickson, Em 

I'm doing ok - definitely getting the right dose of Buserilin  it was dh that had me doubting it - he said that the syringe full I had looked too much 

Getting emotional now so it's def working  - I nearly cried saying hello to everyone , I've got another 18 days of d'reg left!!!!  I'm going to be a wreck!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Not sure about Prestbury Yvonnne, but I went to quite a few and the most expensive is Kids Unlimited at £41.50 per day, most are around £39, ... With all the others you have to pay for a full day i.e 8-6 but at beech hall a full day is until 3.30pm ( £29.10) and then it is £4.60 per extra half hour but the calcuiate it on a monthly basis so if you pick your child up between 5-5.30 pm you can make some big savings over a month!! Thats how it works out the cheapest   If your child is theer everyday until 6p it will work out more expensive but the other thing I found out is that most of the Mums are 'ladies who lunch' rather than 'working mums' so the kids are picked up at 3.30 rather than 5.30 and I didn't want Tilly there by herself   Zak can pick her up from Tiny Adventures at 4.30 so it will make her day a bit shorter  

LL     my boobs were painfree by OTD they started hurting again a few days later so it's not a bad sign  

The waiting room was done at the last refurb

Iccle one when do you have your d/r scan?? 

Flower hope your hanging on in there   

hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

LL - please dont worry about the sore boobies hun, your doing sooooooo well and dont worry about the AF pains, i've had them since 6 days past ET  

hope your all ok just logged in for a quick hello to pass some time. had a bit of a moment tonight, a few tears, bloody hormones, am ok now.  am having af aches quite strong now but no worse bleeding so am clinging on to a small amount of faith and hope 

thanks for everything  
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry Sam i didnt answer your question, i meant to say i prob wont do the pee stick on thursday, i'm not sure my levels will even pick it up, and it will send me nuts  and dh has to go to work thursday, i'll probably just wait for my BT. although thurs is another day!! xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

the internet cheapies pick up 10 IU or above and the ones CARE give pick up 25 IU or above so giving that your levels *WILL* be doubling they will pick up your BFP, but I think you are right as seen as you are booked in for a BT anyway you may as well leave it to the experts


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ooooooooh now you shouldnt have told me that !!!!   
i'll wait  lol xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Whatever happens on Thursday Flower if you had tested on Monday with an internet cheapie you would have got a   you wouldn't have known your levels and you would be in cloud 9 now enjoying it  

Stay positive


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls  

Thanks for all you support, I would go mad without you girls!!

Flower, hows things?   

Samper, how's Tilly's teeth? xx 

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi LL how are you coping I'm so impressed at you waiting 'til OTD           

Still no teeth yet, they don't seem to be bothering her too much but pretty sure they aren't far away 

Flower how are you this morning              

Thinking of you both  

Hi everyone else


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Samper, I'm only not testing because I don't want to face a negative test!! Can the pessaries delay AF??

Oh, how exciting, they just sort of appear when your not looking, it's such a special moment   x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL  your doing soooo well, how are you feeling today?

Sam, ah bless Tilly 

This is a cautious update as its only 11am, but red blood has eased to much lighter since 10pm last night.  had loads of stabbing in ovaries in the night and was dreading the loo visit but went at 2am, 7am and 10.30 am and the loss is less, TMI>>>>> just on wiping but not marking the ST.  lets hope this is good news  I hope it stays like this for the rest of the day  or stops altogether  xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL, *BE POSITIVE *, thats an order  I know lots of girls get AF before OTD with the pessaries so think they can only delay AF so far...

Flower sounding positive   what time are you there tomorrow?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hmm not sure if its on the increase again   nothing i can do but wait till tomorrow now, we'll soon know. Sam am there at 9.45, was booked in at 8am but rang to change it so that i can do the pessaries first and avoid rush hour.

LL, on my first 2 IVF's my AF came quickly before OTD and with the pessaries, like Sam says i think they can only hold back so much.  Am starting to wonder if thats whats happening to me 

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower 15 is a positive!! It may be a low positive but it's a positive all you need is for it to be doubling     so it's not just down to the pessaries holding AF off.

I am pretty sure there are loads of women on here who bled and had BFPs, I'm sure Lotsky is one, it was something to do with a vein/artery being nicked during implantation- she now is preggers again with twins!!

Please stay positive, I can't imagine how awful these last fews days are for you     

  Please God let Flower get a conclusive positive tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks sam xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Got myself in bed, had heavier bleed with 
TMI couple of clots so fearing the worse. Will update 2mrw XX


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, I have a positive story for you from my mum to give you some hope.  My mum is 1 of 7 and my nan had 6 pregnancies.  1 of them was twins but 1 was still born and the other died when he was about 2 (which me and my sis didn't know about until a couple of years ago when my sis saw a medium and got told uncle John was her guardian angel then mum confirmed she did have another brother who died as a toddler   )  Anyway. I digress    My mum was saying that with 4 of her 6 pregnancies she bled on and off right in an AF type way until pretty much a few weeks from her due date so it just goes to show it's not always a sign something's wrong.  All my uncles and aunts on my mum's side were 8lb plus babies with my mum being the heaviest at just over 10lb (you wouldn't think it now, she's a pipsqueak at 5ft nothing   )

LL, keep positive hun    Like others have said, there's only so much delaying the pessaries can do. 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower  

Yvonne when is your scan is it tomorrow or next Thursday, I bet you are really excited about finding out the sex

LL are you going to do a cheeky test tomorrow? or wait until OTD


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It's a week tomorrow, wish it was tomorrow!!  I can't wait to find out so I can start buying things properly, I don't want all white and lemon and boring neutrals.  We bought the pram the other week - I really wanted a quinny buzz but couldn't justify the cost when you include the car seat and base and everything when we've just had to buy a new car (nearly £600   ) so we've gone for the M&P Luna Mix - I really wanted something with a carrycot for longer days out rather than just a buggy and car seat so I can have the best of both worlds.  Only other big thing left to buy is I want the Amby Natures Nest instead of a moses basket/crib/cot.  Although I suppose really it's all the little things that mount the cost up.  Oh, and Ady wants a really posh high chair from John Lewis that can be used from birth - the Bloom Fresco which is about £200    I think his boss at work will give us about £200 though as she likes to buy her favourite staff big pressies - he always gets £100 at birthday's and xmas and she gave us £200 as a wedding present.  In the past she's bought prams for people so I'm sure we'll get something.  I'm always getting little pressies sent home from her like when she changes the orchid plants and stuff in the hotel she sends me a couple (which I then kill cos I'm rubbish with things like that   )We went to the baby show in Manchester on Sunday and it was a bit rubbish as everything was themed towards boy or girl so I couldn't even spend any money.  Apart from 2 babygrow's which Ady insisted on having - I listen to guns n roses with my daddy and I listen to led zeppelin with my daddy...... what am I letting this poor child in form   

Did you find out the sex?  I really don't understand how people can just wait and see


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies - Not sure how to get on here so I hope this works. Feel like I am gate crashing as you all seem to know each other so well!

I am off to Care Manchester for my 1st IVF egg collection this Friday and I am really scared! Sadly lost my mum 3 + 1/2 years ago, mum in law 100 miles away and feeling a little lonely at this time.
Been TTC for 3 + 1/2 years now. Both me & DH 37.
Unexplained infertility.
Got Pg 4months into Chlomid Feb 07 (the Devils medication!) and unfortunately M/c wk 10.
3 unsuccessful Iui's treated at Leigh Hospital.
Been for scan today and endo is 18mm (apparently I am very thick!) and 5 follicles all above 18mm. (not sure whether this is average for my age but I obviously wanted more! Been on 3xmenapur for 10days)
Anyone with any advice practical or not would be welcome.
I think I will opt for sedation rather than general but other than that playing it by ear.
I have also had 3 sessions of Reiki and I feel much less stressed that usual (even though had 4wks of buserelin to date!) and wonder if this has helped. I would also like to consider having another session asap (am pencilled in for ET on Monday) so wondered if anyone would be able to advise when to/not to have it?
Hope to hear from some of you lovely ladies soon,
Emma xx
(Bolton)


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Emma and welcome!

Sorry you're feeling a bit lonely through tx but we'll all be here if you need a chat or to let off steam.  For EC, there's nothing to be scared off, you'll be fast asleep from the sedation.  You might be a bit sore afterwards but nothing a couple of painkillers won't fix!

Glad the Reiki has been helping - I can't imagine it would do any harm to have another session but your practitioner should know if it's safe or not I would have thought.  It must be doing some good for you to be feeling so relaxed after all that buserelin    I down regged for nearly 4 weeks before stimms to come in sync with my recipient and I was a witch    DH called me "the monster" and the lady sitting opposite me at work threatened to tie me to my chair and gag me    As far as I'm aware the only treatment not advised in early pg is reflexology so you should be fine with the Reiki.  I found ET a bit uncomfortable (like a prolonged smear test) but my cervix is very high as well which didn't help so if it relaxes you then go for it!  It'll make the consultants job a bit easier I would have thought.

Yvonne xx

I was on alternate 3 amps/4amps for the menopur - I think it depends on a lot including age, weight etc. what dose you're put on.


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi LMG,

I had my 1st EC and ET 3 weeks ago at CARE and found them to be great. I had Mr L for both. I was petrified but the aneththetist was fantastic and I didn't even get an option to go for GA. I had the sedation and all I recall is him putting the needle in my hand. I was gone. It was just like a GA but without the effects. You will be fine...

I too did Clomid and also thought it was the devil in a box. I had horrific side effects and hated every minute of it (made worse by the fact I didn't need it as issue is DH and not me- we didn't know that at the time thanks to the NHS but that is a whole different story!!)

Are you on an anti ov drug as well as the Menopur? I was on that plus one beginning with 'c'!! Having been dreading the injections, they weren't half as bad as I expected...

You will read all over FF different advice for after EC and ET. CARE said that I was to rest after EC and then after ET could basically go back to normal except for no lifting/ hoovering etc. I actually took the whole 2ww off work and was an emotional wreck for the whole thing but people deal with it differently. Some work staright through and others don't, its all a matter of personal choice.

I had a BFN and was gutted but FF has been fantastic and the support is amazing. I am now looking forward to doing a round of FET in December and trying to think positively.

It is certainly a rollercoaster of a ride through tx but I have faith that we will all get what we want in the end!!!

Good luck!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, they couldn't tell 100% at the 20 weeks scan whether it was boy or girl she said she thought it was a girl.... we found out for definite at 24 week scan ( which we only had 'cos we were under consultant).

I didn't buy a pram bit to start with but then we all got a lecture from the baby physio in the antenatal group about how it is essential that you have a pram/carrycot 'cos the damage being done to babies' hips because they are put in a sitting position too often/too soon!!! Same goes for the high chair... honestly I would leave this until about 3 months you will know better what you need (I bought the stokke tripp Trapp and it is amazing, Tilly sits at the table with us (it doesn't have a tray) and she loves it feels a real part of the family and it grows with her) I would recommend 1 of those vibrating chairs for the 1st few months you are welcome to borrow Tillys if you want to save some cash it is immaculate... the posture is much better for them and the vibration soothes them

TBH when I was pregnant I really hated people telling me this that and the other so sorry   but I mostly ignored them and ended up with loads of stuff I didn't need and no stuff that I did need  (i.e. baby vests, a steriliser that was too big for the microwave, breast pads, a manual breast pump ( if you are going to use it pay for an electric one))

I was given a Moses basket, but Tilly hated it she felt suffocated in there and much preferred her travel cot so again don't spend too much cash. I definitely recommend buying a nursing chair and foot stool, I found one really cheap from http://www.babyequipmentcomplete.com/products_database.htm?gclid=CKOJj4n5gZcCFQZZbQodgVFgZQ and it was an absolute god send thise 1st few months! definitely the best purchase!

Right I'll shut up with the lecture now and leave you to what you think best 

Welcome LMG, I only had 5 follies and the result has just woken up for her post tea nap so it was lucky for me  I didn't have any acu or reiki although I did the 1st time and it ended in early m/c so it's up to you really, good luck

Sam

/links


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

No thanks for that Sam, it's nice to know - so many people (most of whom have absolutely no idea what they're talking about) can't seem to resist putting their views forward. The high chair seat has a snuggler thing in it and reclines to lie flat...... Ady only wants it cos it looks cool    It does last them till they're about 5 so it's good in that way, but still, a lot of money so I'm not convinced by it just yet  

There's a girl at work who's due the same day as me with her second (thankfully she's under Leighton because of where she lives otherwise there might be murder on the maternity ward) and I swear to god, if I hear one more word about her husband going to make her toast and banana milkshakes in the middle of the night or the virtues of reuseable nappies, breastfeeding, blah blah blah, I'll swing for her.  All she does is lecture me which annoys the hell out of me because when she got pg with her first, she made a huge song and dance of telling everyone how distraught she was to be pg etc. etc. and now you'd think she's some sort of earth mother the way she carries on    and she's so patronising.  At 8 weeks she was banging on about how her bump was carrying to the left    Even with your second things aren't that stretched that you have a full on bump and know whereabouts the baby is located so early.  I had a small bump but it was only obvious to me, DH and my mum.  There's another lady at work who's not far behind me and she's just sooo much nicer to talk to - we both hide if we see the other woman coming  

Today's lecture was that I'm bad because I want to find out the sex.  

Ha, ha, rant over.  Just come off the phone from giving all of my dad's side of the family grief for not bothering with SS's birthday yesterday.  Only my mum bothered and he's at an age now where he notices    I don't expect them to treat him the same as my sisters kids but at least a small token, I mean, I've been part of his life since he was 4 and he's 11 now, it's so unfair on him because next year he's going to end up feeling really left out.  I felt quite sorry for him when he'd finished opening his cards.  We got him a card from smurf as well which he loved, bless him, I know he can be a complete little bu**er but he's so excited and keeps asking how long it is until Easter


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Welcome LMG, I was on full dose of Menopur (6amps) & got 5 eggs 1st time, and 6 this time of which 2 fertilized grade 1's, 1 is all you need. Good luck for Friday you will be fine honest xx

Flower, I am thinking of you I really am   

Love to everyone   

Well, the wicked witch has started to show her face with me   It's very light at the mo but I know she will be here in full force at some point tomorrow. I have also done a test to make sure and as I thought it was a BFN. I will phone Care tomorrow instead of Friday & get it over and done with. Will speak soon xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh LL I am so so sorry sweetie       I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better.  You take care of yourself and make sure those boys of yours give you loads of TLC xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL 
sorry i cant offer any more chat girls (welcome Emma you've come to a great place) as i'm all over the place myself tonight just sending my love to LL  
xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, don't worry, we understand.  You take care and keep resting


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ahh LL     so sorry, try again in the morning just in case  .     This IVF business is evil  

Tvonne typical of a man to look for looks over anything else     Luckily Nick is a complete tight wad so all he cares about is saving money  and leaves the rest to me 

Flower


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies - God, you're all soooo nice!
Thanks so much for taking the time to give me your advice/encouragement etc.  
It has really cheered me up (even if the tears are here again!)
Will be sure to stay close to the site for when I need some love.
Emma x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You have to keep coming Emma, we need to know how you are getting on


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Just thinking how bloated is my stomach!
This Tx better work or I am going to be very fat for Xmas!
Hope it will go down quickly after Tx but dont hold out much hope as it took ages after Iui.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

ooo the bloating, I remember that bit    Thank god for elasticated waists is what I say


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quickie, LL how are you doing did you do another test this morning     take care

Flower, thinking of you I guess you are on your way to CARE now but I will be   for you today,        please let it me the news we all want to hear    

hi everyone else


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Sam AF is full flow this morning   I'm not too bad did most of my crying last night. Don't think I have ever had a period as painful as this! 

Flower, I am wishing you so much luck for today       xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh LL    you know we will be thinking of you


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't post here much but lurk, as some of you know, cos my sis was a Manchester Care girl.

Two little Manchester Care success stories arrived this morning. My sister had a boy and a girl, one just under 4lbs and one just over.  They are in the baby ICU now for warmth but are both fine, breathing on their own etc.

Love and luck to all of you others with Manchester Care.  Sorry to those of you dealing with recent unsuccessful cycles, but be assured you are in great hands for future attempts.  My sister was a tough case - booted from her first clinic - but Manchester Care did it for her.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh LJ a big congrats to you, your sister and her partner you must all be over the moon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
been to CARE, will get the call this pm. i think its all over bar the shouting now as bleeding has increased and I feel horrendous, sick, tired and just want to curl up and die 
I'll update tonight but I know its a negative
thanks for your support xxxx

LL  am so sorry hun this hurts so much and i'm sorry your going through it also xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower and LL huge hugs to you both     
Jenny, big congrats to your sister! xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Flower    keep us posted


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i honestly dont even know how to put this because i'm as confused as you lot will be.  my level has gone up to 37.8 but i am to all extent and purposes having AF.  They said they want to do the bloods again in ONE WEEK which i'm not happy about (getting dh on the case when he gets in - like one of my FF says they could do tomorrow or at the least monday as they will have gone up or down by tomorrow anyway and at least we have an idea, given the bleeding).  
I asked why i could be bleeding she said my levels may have dropped again since the BT this morning and i could be losing the baby now   what a rollercoaster, i dont know what to think.i will let you know when dh has spoken to the, who by the way doesnt even know any of this yet as he is in work


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

super quick hon - in work  

it may be both implanted an only one is lost


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Flower   you really don't need this   You can't wait one week you will go insane   have you tried calling your own doctor to see if they will do one.

Lets hope Iccle is right


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

am gonna get dh on to it and insist, CARE at least get the results to you same day dont they.  i could do a pee stick but that will tell me over 25iu which wont tell me if the level gone down from today


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh Flower & LL I am so sorry   

Flower - It isn't over yet (I know it must feel like it is for you). My friend Kate bled heavily in the first month and was back and too to MFS for weeks with blood tests and her twins like I said the other day are fine. Demand that they test you every other day to check your HCG levels. That's what they would do at an early pregnancy unit. At least then you'll know if you're levels are going up. Don't let them fob you off with a week.

Hello to all the other girls, sorry for no more personals but I'm still at work.

Love & kisses to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You are right to insist you would be a wreck by next week   Is your bleeding like full AF now? Does the clexane increase the likelihood of you bleeding given that is a blood thinner?

God this is a total nightmare, I can't imagine how you feel


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

God Flower, you must be in bits hun.  Just in case you decide to do a hpt yourself, the clearblue digital ones test at 50 not 25 like the normal pee sticks.  Insist on Care keep doing the BT's though - that's what you pay them for after all.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower how awful for you, like the other girls said you must insist on after 2 days that is thenormal procedure even on the NHS!!! Hope your DH sorts it out for you


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Flower   

I am really    for you. It must be a nightmare.

We are all willing your levels to have doubled and then some by next week (and I agree that you shouldn't let thenm fob you off with a BT in 7 days. You will have gone mad by then)

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls. They are doing BT Monday now & I've made appointment with GP for Monday pm to get sick note for next week and this week. Were thinking of pee test saturday thanks for the tips Yvonne. Bleeding has lightened again after I was sure af was here but it keeps changing. What a rollercoaster XX


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

LL - so sorry honey      

Flower - how awful to leave hanging on   insist on those tests x x x

LittleJenny - thanks for your lovely story x x x

Hi Emma - I've just had my 1st ivf at care and they were really good (even when i got bad news).  I lost my mum 5 years ago and my dad 3 and a 1/2 years ago so i can appriciate how lonley you must be.  Do you have any other family near by?  Its always good to come on here though as the girls are so lovely!

Yvonne - not long till you find out now, how exciting!!!

Hi Sam, Chablis, Sarah, and everyone else

I've got some really aches and twinges going on in my right ovay - what happens to all the follies that got stimulated but didn't collect an egg from?  

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, I think your bubba(s) is going to be just fine - it's just starting the worry of being a mummy earlier on than most kiddies    I think Sam might be right about the clexane contributing to the bleeding as well given the kind of drug that it is.  Glad you're getting signed off work  

Hi George.  Apparently the follies keep filling with fluid each month for about 3 months till the drugs are completely out of your system (at my 6 week scan I was chatting to the sonographer about it).

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Yvonne - they must be filling up at the mo


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It's horrid isn't it    That heavy bloated feeling along with all the sharp stabby pains    All I can say is it's a good job blokes don't have to go through what we do or there'd be a lot less people in the world


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry sam i didnt answer your question but yeah the clexane is a blood thinner so i did wonder that

my ovaries have been killing the last few days and they reckon its the follies still from EC, drink lots of water still

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I get awful ovulation pains every month anyway (except this one so I guess I'm not ovuilating this month  ) so it could just be that George

Flower I found this http://babymed.com/tools/pregnancy/hcg/Default.aspx whilst it says your levels are on the lowish side they are within the range and have increased to an acceptable level.

I know the bleeding is worrying but lets hope it's just an artery being nicked or something   

What did they say to you at CARE, are they saying it's probably a miscarriage/chemical pg or are they being cautiously optimistic?? Which nurse called you?

   what a torturous wait for you until Monday. i would definitely do the HPT on Saturday the CARE ones measure 25 m/IU and the strength of the line does vary according to the amount of HCG
so if you get a relatively strong line then things are still looking good.

If it helps when I had my chemical pregnancy my HCG was down to 2 when the bleeding started properly so it's still a good sign that your levels are doubling even though you have bleeding    

/links


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh sam thats great thank you, that has helped lots 

it was Rachel i think? quite young and i think she is quite new which is what i thought when i put the phone down that maybe i should speak to one of the experienced ones. anyway when dh phoned he spoke to lynn who agreed to speak to Mr A (after discussions with the other nurses who thought i should wait till next thurs!) who then rung me and was very nice saying i could go monday.  the first one (rachel i think) when i asked her didnt really know, i suggested that i could be one of those people who bleed in pg hopefully, she said it could be ectopic but i havent any pain but to watch out for back ache or shoulder pain or she said i may be miscarrying today after the HCG but i've been bleeding red for a few days now in various amounts so i think the HCG would be lower if that was the case?   

i was more miffed that they would leave me a whole week if i was losing it today yet let me take steroids, clexane, aspirin etc for a furhter 7 days, these steroids arent something you want to be on with no need xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - do you think it could be ovulation so soon after m/c?

I've been doing some digging this evening, trying to find some answers, again.....
I've been looking back at the cloimd threads and read something about long cycles of girls on clomid.  I was on it for six months during which my cycles were 35, 31, 35, 39, 30, 35 days.  On my 21 day progesterone test it came back at 168 which i belive is very high.  One of the ladies i have been reading about thinks she may have been having chemical pg's (or implantation issues) while on the clomid which gave her long cycles.  I am wondering if i have had more pg's than i thought and not known about it - i didn't test during the clomid as i didn't think it would work.  

Any thoughts would be apprciated x x x

Flower - glad you've got your appointment sorted


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so you didnt have long cycles before clomid you mean?

i actually did, i've always had longer cycles you see xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, when I m/c my levels were about 5 or 6 as well and it took a week for me to bleed, the scan showed everything breaking down at 6wks but it was a week later before I bled so your levels doubling will be a good sign.  I'm glad they're getting you back in on Monday but to be honest, I'm pretty appalled at the attitude of the other nurses in the background all saying you should wait another week    Surely they must realise that the stress of waiting all that time could do even more damage  

George, lots of people ovulate on their next AF after m/c - I think they advise you to wait TTC until you've had a proper AF more due to dating the pg rather than anything else.  Can't help you with high progesterone levels or the clomid thing I'm afraid as no experience, I only know that the progesterone levels drop to single figures to indicate when you've ovulated.  I remember my first ones came back at about 30 but then I used the clearblue fertility monitor for a few months and found out I didn't ov until day 17/18 so they re-did the test 7 days after the monitor said I'd ov'd and it was down to 4 which indicated I definitely had ov'd.  Not sure what a level of 168 means....sorry xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't know Rachel, but I remember Lynn- she's nice but a bit vague sometimes   Are Sue and Alison still there ?they are usually the best ones to speak to 'cos they tell it like it is. Sue was great when I had my chem pg...

The risk of an ectopic alone is a good enough reason for them to not make you wait a week for another Beta, at least Mr A saw sense.

Lets hope you are one of these freak stories we hear about  

George your normal cycle resume straight away after a m/c that's what Mr P told me after mine. You may just have a long luteal phase.

It was my understanding that follices formed the corpus luteum after ovulation and were absorbed in the endometrium during pg or expelled with AF?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George 168 would suggest ovulation, but MR P says you can have high progesterone levels without ovulating, he says the only way to conclusively prove ov is by a scan


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks yvonne that really helps also 
it seems i am bleeding but before the levels drop which seems like "good" news 

yeah she came on the phone and said after discussion with them they all thought a week was ok?!!! thank goodness dh was firm! it was rachel, i just remember i had written it down and yeah alison is there xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, it's possible - it was the sonographer that told me about them being there for a while and continually filling with fluid not a nurse/consultant.  Who knows what happens to our bodies after all these drugs    Although they help us get our little miracles, the side effects we can see show us the damage they can do as well, let alone the side effects we can't see.  After all, it's not really a "natural" thing for the body to do is it......

How are Tilly's teeth?  Have they settled down any?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

samper said:


> George 168 would suggest ovulation, but MR P says you can have high progesterone levels without ovulating, he says the only way to conclusively prove ov is by a scan


Maybe I got my levels the wrong way round then and they were 30 after ov but 4 before.....my brain don't work anymore lol!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i wonderd if this is why my ovaries have been hurting too xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Flower - They have always been unpredictable and longer than normal, do you think its just coz i have a long natural cycle?

Yvonne - well i wont be waiting to TTC   just so they can date it   bring it on....

Sam - thanks, how is Tilly and her little teeth?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

pinklady2008 said:


> Yvonne - well i wont be waiting to TTC  just so they can date it  bring it on....


As good excuse as any for an early scan  If your cycles only vary in length by a few days it shouldn't be too difficult to date anyway - I think they just like to make their own lives easier 



flowerpot said:


> i wonderd if this is why my ovaries have been hurting too xxx


Flower, it could well be. I mean after all, you've been on a lot more drugs than most people have to take and although they're what you need to deal with your immune and blood flow stuff, there's bound to be other effects they cause as well, especially when you've been through the mill the way you have with all your investigations and stuff as well xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Flower, I reckon the clexane will be having a lot to do with the continued bleeding - I didn't have enough time to stay earlier with being at work. And you said earlier that you feel sick! now granted it could be worry but I'd say it's just as likely to be early pregnancy symptoms   I'm glad you get to go back on Monday   your levels will have doubled again by then  

Great news for your sister Jenny - please pass on my best wishes.

Hi Emma, nice to have a new face (kinda!!) Sorry but I can't see down to your post now, but I remember that you are on your tww now.

Hi George, Sam, Samj, Yvonne, Chablis, LL, Swinny (is your surname Swinnerton BTW? you don't have to tell me!) and any others I may have missed    

Jeez 10 new replies while I was writing that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, I think a m/c makes it easier for you to conceive straight away so yep don't let anything stop you  

I think even 30 is considered an indicator of ov. You may just have funny cycles  

One of the reasons I was never given any further tests i.e. a laporoscopy was because I have totally regular cycles... regular they may have been but i still didn't conceive  

Tilly is fine, still no teeth  

Flower you've had a big sod off needle stuck in your ovaries recently so that could be contributing to the pain   Plus it may actually be your uterus hurting as it is expanding to accomodate your little embie


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle how are the jabs going


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

What you mean aside from having a huge row by text with dh cos he had the last of the bread before he went to work this morning  

Great !!  

Has Tilly been grumpy since? HAve her cheeks gone red? That tends to happen they are ready to teeth


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha iccle, wait until the pg hormones kick in then DH really will wonder what's hit him    I went to shove Ady with my leg (well.....kick!) about 3 in the morning Saturday cos I was sick of telling him to shut up snoring but instead my leg locked up with cramp so then I was hobbling round the bedroom crying and telling him it was all his fault (even though when I think about it rationally it was my fault for going to kick him in the first place) and he obviously didn't love me cos he made me get cramp.  The poor bloke was just lying there with a look on his face a cross between amusement and shock at being woken up by me howling the place down    Hence why I bought the ear plugs on Sunday    The other one was he wouldn't (well actually couldn't) come out of work to go to tesco to get me some panini's, mozzarella and chorizo so I had a paddy down the phone at him.  All this is very unlike me but bless him, he just sits there and takes it and then laughs at me when I've calmed down


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

She has got very rosy cheeks but has had them for weeks on and off, I think she likes making us wait  

God I remember that cramp Yvonne it was awful!!! Have you strated getting heartburn yet? It's probably a bit early I think I got for the last 10 weeks   so you'll have that to look forward to next   It's all worth it though.

Flower, how are you? What's the latest?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Morning

Again super quick as I'm in work.

Flower - I wanted to say too that my mum didn't know she was pregnant with me until she was 5 mths as she was having periods (and they were completely normal) and no symptoms.
The first time I got pregnant I had periods for the first three months too (had to terminate as I was so young though).

You just have to keep thinking that just because you are bleeding it doesn't necessarily mean there is anything greatly wrong  

Morning Ladies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls  

George - you could have hun, my natural cycle has always been around 32 days but at some points pre-clomid could be around 36,37 days.  Acu seemed to have it settled to 30-32 days and thats how it was before this IVF cycle.  when on clomid they always did my progesterone around day 25 as day 21 was too early.  even on clomid though i never really ovulated too well, had to have high doses plus metformin.

Sam - thats true about the needle!! also was thinking they say your aches etc can be different if you have endometriosis in pregnancy also and i have loads of adhesions from all my surgery, my right ovary is stuck to my bowel that type of thing.

been  at your stories of hormones!!! my friend over on the inbetweenies thread was funny when DR on burselin (watch out iccle!!), she actually went for her dh with a garden fork and missed him (thankfully) but hit and dented his car.  when i was on burselin she told me to step away from the garden furniture!!!

thanks for that Iccle, thats the 2nd story i've heard about a 5 month pregnancy who didnt know due to normal AF. amazing isnt it?

I have slept so much, went to bed at 10pm took a while to get off, woke up at 6am then fell asleep about 7.30 till 11!  ovaries still aching but no pain anywhere else.   its hard to describe the blood flow without being too TMI but I only need one ST from 10-6 and it was "used" but appeared to be "normal" blood flow, ie not clots etc.   

Dh is picking up my script from CARE today, i have a feeling the Clexane issue wil not be straightforward with the pharmacist as its a more expensive drug.  i have enough to last me till monday night so any probs I'm seeing GP monday so will get him to drop it in there and show the GP.  Afterall, if i am pregnant..well i am arent i...should i not be able to get it from the GP?

hope everyone is ok today.  i've got my food shopping coming at 2pm, if dh isnt home i'll tell the man i've had an op and could he bring it in !! 

xxxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya all 

Been away from this far to long, at least a day and half, 

flower - picked up an additional lot of clexane myself on wednesday as they told me to discontinue all inj after trigger shot, but they only meant the menopur and burserelin. Paid 77.70 for 14 days supply from Care/bmi.  So missed a couple of days but they have said it shouldnt matter.  Easy for them to say.

The weekend is here, hope you all enjoy it,

Samj


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

very quiet on here today!  

SamJ thats not good about the clexane, had they not put on your protocol that you had to continue?  how are you feeling?  

i got sorted in the end, the pharmacy had to order so i've put it on hold till Monday without paying for it, that way i can cancel it if i dont need it.

Blood heavier still tonight, we may do a pee test tomorrow but scared to death. will update tomorrow and let you know xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Not stopping, just got back from the trafford centre with ss spending his birthday money and grabbing a couple of xmas pressies - it was packed  

Flower, good luck if you decide to POAS tomorrow xxxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi flower

no my protocol just had the jags and tablets on, but care at manchester would have had my records so they should have told me not to stop when they advised abt trigger shot.  No damage done i hope. i use the satellite centre at Bolton, for the bloods, monitoring, consultations etc. at care manch i just have the EC and ET, so you tend to lose a bit of continuity, but havent found that until now.
Feeling quite positive
Good luck , thinkin abt you.
take care


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya all

just popping on to say Flower i'm thinking of you and really hope you get the BFP you deserve.
  

hope everyone else is ok, think about you all often, 
i'm doing ok, just plodding along.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

ah em lovely to hear from you  

had all the mum and babies round tonight with dads, great fun   but tilly is wide awake     it's the dads group tomorrow am though so they can deal with it  

flower     keep us posted. We are all on tenterhooks that that little bubs is nesstling down safely despite the bleeding

SamJ


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All

Can you help?

Does my otd of 4 dec seem a little later than normal, EC was the 17th and ET 19th, just got to thinking this morning

thanks
samj


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hmm, 17 days, TBH I can't remember if I was given 15 days after ec (in which case it's a little late) or 15 days after ET (in that case bang on)

Sorry   not much help at all really!! Did you have an afternoon transfer? That could be a reason to leave it a bit longer, if it is late it is only by a day or two.

Actually thinkg about it I am pretty sure it was when they gave me the PG test (et day) that they told me 15 days - so yeah it seems right


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Heavy bleed last night with bfn on cares hpt so all over. Just going there for BT to confirm we have lost it x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh Flower   i'm so sorry honey   take care of your self x x x x x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah Flower   You poor love   So sorry for you and your DH. It is so cruel to get so close and then have it snatched away from you  

I know it's no comfort but you were pregnant and your body now knows how to get pregnant again so try and get those frosties back in ASAP. I know you probably don't think you can bear any more treatment any time soon but there is a reason those little frosties are there   

Take care and give yourself time to grieve


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, so so sorry hun      I think Sam's advice is good though, your body will be receptive to your frosties if you get them back in quick xxxx

SamJ, my OTD was 15 days from ET but I was naughty and tested 14 days from EC  

Iccle, how you doing?  Back in the swing of jabbing yet?

Sam, sounds like you had a good time  

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower    I am so so sorry   I am thinking of you & your DH


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies - Just thought I would check it following my 1st egg collection yesterday. The worst bit was being really emotional to everyone who I saw before the procedure and the 90minute journey home feeling really sick! The process itself went fine and couldnt wait for my turkey buttie!
Was under Mr Patel who managed to get 5 follicles out for me - 4 from the left & 1 from the right (which I was surprised about as I had 5 in the left and Mr Harris at Leigh couldnt find anything on the right.) So it feels like Mr Patel has had a "right good root" to ensure nothing was missed!
Richard has called me this morning to confirm the results of fertilisation -
2x fertilised, 1x half fertilised, 1x immature and 1x giant egg (abnormal)!!!! Not really sure how that compares with some of you but I guess that rules out the possibility to freeze any.
Not sure whether this will guarantee 2 eggs are transferred on Monday?
Need to start my pessaries tomorrow night - not really sure what these are for? & fingers crossed for Monday. If any of you have any good suggestions on anything I can do to be best prepared/condition for my transfer then would be welcome.
Currently feel really bloated and not been to the loo yet (TMI I know!) so just chillin on the sofa with my wheatie bag!
Thanks EMma xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Emma,

It only takes 1 to get you where you want to be!  The pessaries are high dose progesterone to support the pregnancy and if you get a positive test which fingers crossed you will, you will need to use them until the end of your 12th week.  It just supports the progesterone your body produces naturally when pg.  They are messy though so make sure you have plenty of panty liners in - you're meant to lie down flat for 20 minutes or so after doing them to aid absorption.

Good luck!!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Emma - well done on your egg collection! are you in tomorrow for ET?       

I've done a really stupid thing - i looked on the due date calculator, and as i thought i would have been just over 12 weeks this weekend - I know it was going to upset me looking at it in black and white, but i just couldn't help myself


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

pinklady2008 said:


> Emma - well done on your egg collection! are you in tomorrow for ET?
> 
> Hi Pinklady - ET is scheduled for Monday. Feeling really disappointed that only 2 as this is my 1 & only chance (on Nhs) and said I would not get into paying for more treatment. (Would rather consider adoption).
> Sorry for your recent loss
> Better luck for the New Year - at least you know it can be done, just 1 more hurdle to get the dream result!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Flowerpot - I wish I could say something that would make you feel better. Make sure that you and DH have lots of together time this weekend. As Sam said you've come so much farther this time, so it's heading in the right direction. Small comfort at the moment I know. Lets both hope that our snowbabies that are waiting for us are the ones. I am thinking about you sweetie   

Emma - Well done. Lets hope you have some lovely embies to go back onboard come Monday.

Yvonne - Oh those hormones are defo kicking in my love. How are things going?? Mental image of you hopping round in the middle of the night cursing Ady with your big bump  

Iccle - My surname is Carling but I adopted swinny as its Paul's nickname and there was already another sarah C on here when I joined FF. How you going on with the down-regging hun. Not murdered DH yet then as there's been nothing in the papers  

 Samper & George 

 LL

Anyway girlies going to shoot as I've got to go to the shops

Bye for now Sarah xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls just a quick one to say were ok, well ok'ish.  CARE did a HCG for us and its 8. will be in touch soon xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Take care, Flower   thinking of you


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower   to you and DH.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Swinny said:


> Yvonne - Oh those hormones are defo kicking in my love. How are things going?? Mental image of you hopping round in the middle of the night cursing Ady with your big bump


I'm normally a pretty calm level headed person, honest  I'm good thanks, can't believe I'm halfway there already, the time has literally flown by! How are you doing? xx



samper said:


> God I remember that cramp Yvonne it was awful!!! Have you strated getting heartburn yet? It's probably a bit early I think I got for the last 10 weeks  so you'll have that to look forward to next  It's all worth it though.


I know, that was the first one I'd had - believe me I'll be a lot more careful about moving too quickly from now on  Heartburn's not too bad unless I eat too late in the evening (unavoidable now I'm not being sick and hungry all the time  ) then it starts when I get in bed but not bad enough that it disturbs me - a glass of milk normally sorts it.

Any sign of Tilly's teeth yet?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Flower I am so, so sorry hon   - you have to take the positive from it though, it was really hard for me but knowing that we had got as far as implantation helped us through the loss.  

Hi Emma, welcome to the thread

Hi Swinny - the reason I asked was because I work for a recycling firm in Bury and we deal with a company called Swinnertons and it only clicked in my head the other day that we call them 'Swinny's', I thought maybe you could have been related  
I've come close to bumping him off ! - I went off on one on Thursday night cos he had the cheek to ask an assistant in ASDA where something was    no idea where it came from, I just wanted to look myself and thought it was really embarrassing that he asked   all I can say in my defence is that it was about an hour after my jab   Poor bloke  

Hi Em - lovely to hear from you again, nice to see that you are still popping on from time to time  

Hello everyone else - not being ignorant but I have been up since 6:30 (my turn for the Saturday at work) off 5 hrs sleep and I need to go curl up under the duvet and see if I can entice the cats in   (dh is working overtime, it is from home but he's in his office and wont be going to bed til after I'm asleep - again! 

Night girls x


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Morning ladies - How happy am I to be too sore to walk the dog on this dreary morning! Still really  bloated and feel like I need good poo to ease the pressure! I assume this to be normal 2days after EC?
If so any ideas when I might be able to fasten my jeans again?
I have had Louise from Care on this morning confirming time for my ET tomorrow (9.20am)
She also confirmed that my 2 eggs were doing well - both grade 1's and 4cell.
Hope this is a good sign for me? Feel a bit more positive now as was dreading her call.
Wish me luck!
Emma x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Emma - hopefully the jeans wont fit for over 9 months       good luck for tomorrow x x x 

George x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Its very quiet on here today.. everyone OK?

How you doing Flower?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls just popping in to say hello x I havent read back.  Am ok, had a bad night last night, lots of tears. got a sick note off the gp for this week thank goodness and got to pop to CARE tomorrow for HCG to check levels back to zero which i dont really want to do but needs must 
thanks for all your messages hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know I saw Mr L today and he was really nice. No reason why tx didn't work. In fact he said it was a really good cycle (which in a way makes it worse!!) I was all fired up to get the frosties out in dec but he said I should have 2 clear months before a FET and in Jan that means I would be having ET when they are closed. So its Feb for me which I am a bit getted about. In one way its good as it gives me time to get my body back to normal but on the other hand it just all feels so far off and such a distant dream.. I seem to have regressed a few days today, back to thinking it will never happen.  I really should stop feeling sorry for myself and think   . You are all so much stronger than me...

Does anyone know anything about FET? Mr L has suggested a natural FET rather than a medicated one. Is this good/ bad/ are the success rates the same??

I am going to post on the FET board too..

Speak soon,

xx

PS Flower


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower and LL, hope you're both doing okay  

Chablisgal, can't help on the medicated vs non-medicated I'm afraid but I would have thought less drugs is going to be better for you?  I think they still give you oestrogen anyway but I'm not sure.  Anyway missus, enough of this "you're not strong", of course you're strong - anyone who can go through tx and come out the other side is strong    Xmas will be here in no time at all and before you know it you're frosties will be going back where they belong    Keep your chin up xxx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is ok today x

I went for my appointment today at St. Mary's and found out my last m/c products had been sent to the path lab and have come back partial molar pg, as you can guess i was shocked/upset.  I have to send my wee off by post to a centre in Sheffield to check that nothing untoward is happening befor i can even consider reuming tx.  I was told this can take between 3 to 12 months, during which time we are to use barrior methods!!  

The doctor has agreed to investigate my recurrent m/c (even though the nurse said my eptopic didn't count WTF!) and i'm to be tested for: 
Karyotyping (me & DH)
FV Assay
Lupus
Thromb. Screen
Cardiolipin
FBC
Tesoterone & SHBG
LH/FSH
Oestradiol
Prolactin

Some good news is that the doc said people in Manchester now only have to wait 18 weeks before than get their ivf! wow this time last year they told me 18 months to 2 years (thats why we went to Care)

Anyway - I asked if i could be put back on the waiting list and the doc said there was no point as i would not be ready to start tx that quickly   and if i got to the top and had to cancel i would lose my funding.

So it looks like my plan of having FET in jan/feb is out the window - Chablisgal, so sorry i wont be joining you x

I now have even more unanswered questions and no light at the end - sorry for the me, me, me post - i just needed to write it down.

George x x x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Pinklady, I feel awful. There was me moaning about having to wait till Feb and you and others are having such a torrid time of it...

I really do hope that things work out for you and that the results come back quickly.

Many   to you and   that 2009 brings us all what we are looking for xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cablis - please dont feel bad   if reading this site teaches me anything is that there is always someone worse off than yourself x x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh George   The good news is that they've found what could possibly be the issue so at least you can be treated accordingly. It must be hard having to wait so long though  I found this which might give you some more info http://www.molarpregnancy.co.uk/

Yvonne xx

/links


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Yvonne x going to have a good read x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis my Irish friend had a *natural * FET only 1 AF after failed IVF cycle, she's the one who is now having twins as a result 

George, I agree with Yvonne at least they can now treat you accordingly...
Where abouts in MCR do you live, I know in Salford the IVF waiting list has only been about 6 months for sometime. I'm in East Cheshire PCT and it took 30 months for me to reach the top of the NHS waiting list, I was 20 weeks pregnant at that point!!

Sorry not posted much. Flower & LL thinking of you both 

Iccle One how are you getting on??


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - we live in Trafford, so i'm going to check that we will be included x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

I am in Stockport PCT and its a 2 year wait...


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It is disgraceful that it is a postcode lottery but I challenged the PCT and was told that the funding available per head is less in Central and eastern Cheshire PCT and Manchester PCT because it is a more affluent area!!!! How does that work Are we less likely to get sick


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nah, it's because we cover Prestbury, Alderley, Wilmslow, Knutsford etc. so apparently we're all loaded and can all afford oodles of private tx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Flower - hope things aren't too bad for you hon  

Wow George, that's alot to take in. Starting at the end though - I came to the top of the NHS waiting list back in Jan this year (if not earlier) and didn't call for treatment til April after my mc, there was no mention of losing my funding.
I had heard of molar pg (I think it was on the miscarriage network leaflet the EPU gave me but I only skimmed it - I couldn't bear to read it properly) had to look at the link that Yvonne posted to remind myself of what it actually was.
Don't worry about your post - we all need to just get stuff out sometimes  

And Chablis, we all have our moments! I'm desperately trying to ignore the fact that I'm in the middle of a treatment cycle so that I don't have to face the fact that it might not work! Hence why I've been quiet for a couple of days Sam  
Feb really isn't too far away - it's only a month til Christmas!

Right going to go and try to talk myself out of a second custard slice!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one I understand totally why it can be easier to stay away from here when you are cycling as you may remember I stayed all through my 2nd cycle and until my 13 week scan. I know it's a really cynical and selfish attitude but I know IVF is a numbers game and that out of 3 people doing a cycle at the same time only 1 really has any chance of a BFP so when other people were cycling before me I thought if they got a BFP then I wasn't going to   So I kept off here and that way I didn't know  

But at the same time I missed all the support from you guys  

You know we are here for you Iccle One but if you want to disappear for a bit we'll totally understand. 

But be positive, CARE obviously got the drug mix right for you last time so         x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
had a quick read back

Chablis glad you had a good appointment. Feb will soon be here hun, enjoy xmas and relax, then Jan will soon be here and you can get your body ready for your FET after xmas, time goes so fast it will soon be here  I never really understood natural/medicated, i'm sure i would be medicated but have a nosey on the FET board 

George, oh hun  I dont even understand what it is they have said to you and I can't look at the link am sure you will understand but i hope the girls have helped.  somebody dh works with has been referred to St Marys and they are starting IVF literally weeks from referral so something has changed. It was 3 years when we were referred but i reckon we got to the top (still too late) nearly 2 years on

Iccle, totally understand my lovely, do whatever you need to   hope your ok and the s/e arent too much  

Sam, thanks hun 

hello to everyone else sorry i havent read right back.  Went to CARE yesterday and HCG down to zero which is "good" as they thought i'd need to again tomorrow which i couldnt face.  have made our review appt with Mr P but i'm moving it as realised we cant do it.  we may actually move it to jan yet as were not sure we can face it just yet but wont make any rash decisions as our feelings keep changing.  I'm very up and down and keep shouting at baby adverts at the TV that type of thing   but also keeping busy in between the tears. have planned a night out with my BF on friday for food and tears no doubt then me and dh going to a gig on saturday and for drinks in manchester xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower, I know exactly how you feel I remember all the same feelings after my m/c after 1st IVF but I'm sure you will get there  I thought I couldn't face going through it all ever again and that a m/c was worse than a BFN. But it isn't I've said it before but your body knows how to get pregnant now, I was told that lots of natural 1st pregnancies end in early m/c ( most women think it's just a late period) because the body thinks it is being attached by a foreign body and rejects it, but it know what is happening the next time. That's why I am so grateful we didn't waste any time and we are now so lucky to have Tilly.

I really believe if you get those frosties back in as soon as poss, CARE *WILL* get at least one of them to stick for good next time 

Take care, sounds like you are doing really well


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, I know what you mean about not being able to face things.  When we were lucky enough to get our natural bfp in May then lost it, I didn't know what to think when all our tests came back and we were offered a start on egg share within a few weeks.  I was torn between wanting to go ahead and feeling guilty about moving on so quickly from the baby we lost.  Obviously now I'm glad we did but I know that at the end of Feb when I start mat leave for this one, although I'll be excited to only being a few weeks away from meeting this little one, I'll also be brooding over the fact that the end of Feb would have been my due date for the one we lost.  

Part of me still thinks it would have been better to wait - I think part of the problem with my blood pressure being up when I was signed of a couple of weeks ago was that unconsciously, the m/c had been at the back of my mind because when I first saw the doctor I went into complete meltdown at the surgery and started talking about it and it all felt so fresh and raw.  Until that moment I had absolutely no idea that I hadn't dealt with it properly at the time because we went straight into tx - it was like I'd just buried it all at the back of my mind.  But then on the other hand I wouldn't be where I am now if I hadn't have said yes to tx straight away.  My only advice to you and DH is to take a little time and grieve for this little one and don't make any decisions until your head is a bit clearer and you're feeling a bit stronger but maybe not leave it too long because like Sam says, your body knows what to do now and after all you've been through, to get that far has been a huge achievement for you


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well just back from scan and........it's a blue one!  So smurf was obviously a very fitting nickname    I had a feeling it was a boy, only a boy could have made me that ill  

Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

great news Yvonne - can't believe you are far enough along to tell already!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know Iccle, it's absolutely flown by and I'm at point now where I feel a bit disorganised, especially with xmas coming up    Your turn next!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

God I hope so!

Part of the problem is that I daren't let myself hope 'cos it's so awful when things don't work out

Just have to wait and see


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Yvonne  

Iccle One   You know I'm behind you 100% if there was anything I could do to get you your BFP I'd be doing it


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I know Sam, it all the luck of the draw isn't it?!

Sometimes I think if I win a fiver on a scratchcard or something then that's a chance away from getting pregnant  

Completely insane I know  

Talking to you girls makes me face what I'm doing which it what makes it so difficult to talk sometimes cos I can't pretend nothing is happening, but I do miss your company and I genuinely feel cared for by you guys

Ohh god     still in work so better go before I start crying actual tears!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I'll be   that's the least I can do   Take Care


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah Iccle, we're all here for you whenever you need us.  I know what you mean about having to admit to what you're doing, sometimes it's easier to pretend everything's normal  

Have you had your baseline scan yet?  I imagine you're not far off starting stimms xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, did you know your signature says your DH is 3   Hopefully he is a bit older than that


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oops       Better go an change that!


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello ladies.  Just wanted to say a quick hello, me and DH has our 1st appointment down at CARE Manchster on 17 Nov.  We are looking to start our 1st cycle of IVF in the New Year along with being an egg donor.  All very exciting, just waiting for a few tests from my GP but from looking on here looks like these tests may take a wee while to get results for (Cystis Fibrosis, CMV and Karyotype), which would b a bit of a shame, how long did most of you have to wait to get these results??  

We have recently finished 6mths of clomid treatment at our local hospital in Cumbria, all BFN, which i expected as i have damaged tubes and why i am remaining so positive about IVF.

Take care.

Pip xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Pip and welcome,

I did egg share at Care too - they were fantastic and I couldn't recommend them more highly.  With the tests, before you go ahead with your GP just double check how long the specialist ones like CF and Karyotype take as depending on the PCT it could be up to 6 months waiting for the results.  The problem is they don't prioritise them because others having the tests are actually waiting for a diagnosis on something whereas for us, they're just a screening check.  Care have an agreement with a lab local to them so they get them back within 4-8 weeks.  I know it's extra money but it's a couple of hundred quid well spent if it means not waiting so long!  My results were back within about 5 weeks but would have taken ages if I'd gone through the GP, plus they would have still charged me for them as private tests which worked out the same costs as Care charge more or less.

There's a couple of other ladies who have done egg share, Iccle and Little Lamb.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bummer, have just noticed my pic has gone when I changed my profile and there's no browse button anymore to add your own    Been on the tech support page and apparently it's disabled unless a chartered member unless you save the pics to photobucket or something


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

That's annoying!!!    We want to see your new scan photo. My picture at the bottom of my signature is in photobucket and the the URL copied onto my signature


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to have to set up a photobucket account!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

big  all round sorry i'm not too chatty xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - hope everyone is well 

Hi Pip - and a big welcome   

DH has been a bit down this week - i think its the thought of having to use condoms for the next 6 months, feels like a complete step backwards   

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It's pretty sad   round here at the moment so here's a big   for everyone...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

How is everyone?

Flower, big hugs to you sweetie, hope each day is making things a little easier to bear  

LL, how are you hun?  

Well, it's been snowing here - nice to look at but not nice to be out in!  Feeling a bit icky today so come to work from home this afternoon.  DH was poorly at the weekend (I thought it was alcohol related at first as we went to a party at my aunty's Sat night and he was bladdered   ).  He was throwing up on and off through the night Sat and then yesterday had the runs all day.  Got strange tummy cramps so am hoping he had food poisoning picked up from the party food and not a bug he's passed on to me!  Our stairs are too steep to be running up and down them every 5 mins now  

Yvonne xx


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

hi

i`ll be going to manchester care for the first time for EC, any advice?


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just like to say that CARE Manchester could not have done more if they tried to look after me and my DH. They were fantastic, I had EC on saturday, sedation was great and my snoring didnt out them off. Had a gorgeous bowl of soup and sandwich, both me and DH. They didnt rush you, you didnt feel like a number! Dr Atkinson was fantastic and all the girls. He retrieved 7 eggs and came up to explain everything to us, later on. We were there for 8.30am and out for 1pm. 

The phonecall then came on sunday about 10.30am, unfortunately only 3 eggs fertilized, and one of those wasnt the best. We got asked to attend the clinic today 1/12/08 at 7.45am for the procedure of ET to happen at 8.30am. We were again treated fantastically. The embryologist had a chat to us and the 3rd embryo was not strong enough to be frozen, therefore the 2 to be put back were going to be the only chance on this cycle. He said that there was 1 grade 1 5 cell, and a grade 2 4 cell, which was pretty good, especially as it was only day 3. Dr Patel did the procedure, which took about 10 mins similar to a smear test. We actually brought home photos of the 2 embryos which were going to be snuggling into mummys tummy. It was emotional when they were put back and I saw the tear in DH eyes, although he reckons he was ok.

I am having 2 weeks off as I have quite a physical job, and my bloods to be tested at Wigan/Leigh hospital 2 weeks today.

Well its now upto the little embies to realize that they will be looked after in there, and mummy and daddy will love them soooo much.

To all you guys out there it is a long road but all      and       everynight will help us all through these times.

Kaz xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Tanisha & Kaz

Welcome to the thread.

CARE were grea with me and as you can see I have a lot to thank them for.

Kaz    for your 2ww

Tanisha is this your 1st cycle with CARE?

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Tanisha and Kaz and welcome to the thread.  I'm with Sam, one of the lucky ones so I can only recommend them!

Kaz, I was only left with 2 embies as well (I got 15 - 8 for recip and 7 for me).  5 of mine were suitable for ICSI but the remaining 3 weren't suitable for freezing.  It only takes 1 little embie so fingers crossed for your 2ww - I think that is the most torturous bit of the whole process.

Tanisha, no advice for EC other than I didn't find it remotely painful at all (there seems to be quite a few scare stories on the forums from ladies at other clinics but don't take any notice).  Don't remember a thing after I was sedated and I didn't really have any pain or grogginess afterwards either.  The only thing I was frightened of was I felt like everything would fall out after ET when I went for a wee as you need a full-ish bladder for that.  That was just me being daft of course    

Iccle, how are you doing sweetie?  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry going to contradict you Yvonne about the EC 'cos I think people should be realistic. I did have one nasty EC ( I also had one completely pain free EC) but it hurt for a few hours and then it was over with the same as labour.

You can't expect to get a child without a bit of pain some where along the way  

Plus my experience was rare, so you are more likely to have a totally painfree experience, but I just want to make sure that if you do suffer any pain or bleeding this IS normal and you haven't been caused any permanent damage ( as I thought 'cos no one had warned me   )

Good luck

Soz Yvonne. Thought of any names yet? Have you gone crazy over the weekend now you know you are buying Blue? I went to an NCT nearly new sale on Saturday in Congleton I've just realised I should have told you about it   There is one in Wilmslow in May but that is too late for you, if I hear of any others I will let you know 'cos there is great stuff and you can save a fortune at them


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Tanisha - definitely not saying they don't happen, I know Sam had the needle fall out of her arm during hers but the bad ones are few and far between and unfortunately, it's like everything, people shout about the bad ones but no-one speaks up about the ones where everything went okay.  Although, I must say, Care did warn me I might have some cramping/spotting afterwards so they didn't totally neglect to tell me what could happen.  Where did you have your bad one?  Was that with Care as well?  

My pg has more than made up for my lack of pain at EC I think   Had revolting sickness until 18 weeks and probs with my blood pressure but all fine now thankfully.  We're thinking of Luke Thomas (one of the few names me and DH could agree on   ) but thanks to DH's drunken antics on Sat my family all think he's going to be called Luke Skywalker Thomas    I've managed to restrain myself so far about buying anything since the scan cos DH has had a rare few days off work but just wait until next weekend when he's working again and I'm let loose round the shops on my own with his credit card     Hadn't heard about the NCT sales, they sound good!  I'll have to go and have a nosey on their website I think!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The one where the needle fell out was the good one     It was the one where I was fully sedated that I had the problem with   But agin to re-assure you it only lasted a few hours and I was right as rain   and I did get a BFP so it didn't effect the result!

Luke Thomas is lovely   Love the skywalker too  

I would definitely check out the NCT site


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Sorry I haven't been on. Feel like I've missed soooooo much.

Iccle - Just read through a few pages and I'm hoping you're ok.

George - Oh I am so sorry matey about having to wait for those test results to come back. Good news is they're doing something about it and having had those tests you're in a better position. Can't believer that waiting list thing, we waited 2 and a half years on the St Mary's list. Paul and I are waiting for our Karotype tests to come back from CARE. I am thinking about you honey   

Samper - Hello Mrs. Hope you are ok and Tilly is looking forward to Christmas.

Tanisha - Hiya. Both of my EC's have been great. Totally knocked out and wasn't aware of anything and I've only ever had sedation.

Yvonne - Awwwww a little boy, that's lovely news. Hope you're taking things easy Mrs.

Flower - How are you sweetie? 

Hello to all the new girlies.

Still at work so I just popped on to show my face so to speak and see how you all are.

Love & big hugs
Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all.. hope you all doing OK. I am feeling much better now (apart from a tight chest having accidently inhaled a load of de icer this morning!!!) Looking forward to Christmas and thinking how alike I am to my embies at the mo.. freezing!!!

If I can put my 2 penneth in, I think CARE were fab for my EC and ET. The EC was pain free and I was completely out with the sedation, although I was in a bit of pain the following day. The ET was a doddle (Mr L said 'very easy' in my notes!) but I did get some bad cramping for the first 3 days or so. It is worth it though, just take it easy and you'll be fine. I got a BFN but have had a follow up and am going back in Feb for FET. I wanted Dec but Mr L said I shouldn't as it takes a couple of cycles to get the body back into sync. He didn't say 'Go for it' and take my money in Dec but suggested I wait.. they are honest and the do 'care'!!


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya ladies

sorry been awol for a while, just like to add, cant fault them for all three EC and ET's, however the last one, and i only think that due to the numbers they were seeing that day,they seemed to be a little unorganised, but all went well, that well i did a sneaky early test on sunday morning and got a positive.  My trigger shot was 16 Nov .Trying to remain calm, until otd on Thursday.


samj


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Again, thank you for thinking of me.

Baseline scan is next Monday, it can't come quick enough! Had strange bad dreams after Dh went to work this morning that alternated between me not getting enough and getting too many eggs - I think at one point the count was up to 23  

Flower - hope things aren't too bad for you  

Kitten hassling me for hugs - gotta go


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sarah, lovely to hear from you    I am being a good girl - learnt my lesson after being signed off work nearly 2 weeks    

Chablisgal, how on earth did you manage to inhale the de-icer?!  What are you like  

SamJ, congratulations!  I know it's early days so fingers crossed all goes well for you, we're due for some good news around here     I tested 14 days from EC so that would have been 16 days from the trigger shot and got a positive.  Although, there is something on here somewhere that says your body gets rid of the trigger within 10 days usually so you should well clear of any residual     That'll be it now, you'll be testing every other day, it's soooo addictive once you start isn;t it?   I think I tested every couple of days up to my 6-week scan  

Iccle, do you know whereabouts your recip is in her cycle?  Fingers crossed you won't have to wait too long after your scan to start stimms.   Mine was a week and a half behind me and it seemed like ages after my scan before I could start stimms.   to the dreams, it's all the anxiety coming out while you're relaxed and sleeping.  You've never had a problem responding so easier said than done I know but try not to worry about not getting enough.  I know it's a pain if you get too many and your bloods show elevated levels and then your eggs have to be frozen but at least better to get too many than not enough    I'm sure everything will go to plan for you    

Sam, I am definitely going to check out NCT and see if I can bag myself some bargains!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Welcome Tanisha & Kaz!!!

My sister went to NCT sales and got loads of stuff, some was brand new!

I too have had only good experience with care  

Thanks for all your kind words and   's, I think this has really effected DH (his 1st wife died of breast cancer, so he automaticaly thinks the worst when ever its mentioned, no matter how small the risk) Also he has mentioned adoption a couple of times in the past few days.  I think he's tired of the up's and down's  

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

SamJ, wow sounds like you are going to get an early Christmas pressie...

Hiya Sarah, good to hear from you good luck on the results from CARE

Chablis good luck with the FET, at least now you can enjoy Christmas before strating again.

Iccle       your BFP will be the best Christmas pressie for all of us  

Yvonne, there was a nearly new sale in Bollington a couple of weeks ago but I missed it. There is a house a few doors down from that building that used to Bond St video (just before Christ Church) and they have posters in their window with an advert for a bumps and babies group and that's where I saw the advert for the Bollington sale so keep an eye on that house if you pass it  

God George your poor DH, that is terrible


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooo I go past there quite a bit so I'll keep a look out!

George, your poor DH having to go through that.  Poor guy is obviously worried sick about you given his past history.  I know lots of people go on to adopt and lord knows, there are plenty of kiddies in the world who need a good home, but with everything that's going on, probably best to get everything sorted before you make any big decisions like that.  Big hugs to you both though    My guess is he's probably mentioning adoption because he's worried of the effects the drugs used in tx will have on you if this molar pg stuff is all confirmed by the docs and needs further treatment etc.  Men just aren't always very good at saying what they mean xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks girls, i just gave him a big hug


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

God George- I've just been on the molar pregnancy website, no wonder he is worried about you after what happened with his 1st wife   So are you now having monthly blood tests? You don't need any chemo or anything do you  ? 

This TTC business is awful


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I only found out last week it was a partial molar pg, so now i'm waiting to be sent the pee pots, which i'm to fill each month and send to sheffield.  The chances of anything bad happening are very slim, but this way they can see soon (and give tx).  If any cells are still dividing the pg hormones will start going up again.  I'm pretty optomistic as all my pg symptoms have gone, they went within a few days of the D&C - just wanna get the go ahead now for the next tx   

Thanks for the   's


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Right, kitten free now

George - scary stuff hon, and your poor DH, I'm not surprised he is worried the poor soul.
He obviously just wants what is best for you and doesn't want you put at risk. 

Hi Yvonne, you know I never ask about my recip - the only one that sticks out is the middle one cos I saw on my notes that she didn't have a natural cycle (so I assume post-menopausal) she had to wait for me though poor thing cos I hadn't d'reggged so had to have Noresthisterone to have another bleed, she was the one that got pregnant straight off! I didn't ask if any of the 3 got any frosties either. I keep thinking I will ask but I never get around to it.

Sam - I know I'm stressing, I am really making a conscious effort to sort my head out though - I'm not normally a depressive person and I hate being down. It snowed a bit today over here (and i do love the snow) and even though it has been freezing I have really enjoyed walking to work in the frost and seeing my breath listening to Holy F*ck (Canadian electro-rock) and Kings of Leon on my phone 
Ooh Tilly's first Christmas - you gone all out? 

Wow Samj - looks like you've made it!! Your post clashed with mine but I was literally trying to fight one of the kittens off for about 15 mins while I typed one handed and just felt to mean on her to carry on writing. I reckon it's a real result  -only four days til OTD so it can't be residual trigger shot.  

Hi Sarah - nice to hear from you again too  

Hi Kaz, great news on the ET - fingers crossed for you  

Hi Tanisha, when is EC for you? No advice above and beyond what has been said really, I've had 3 EC with Care in Manchester - 1 hurt more than the others but they just kept filling me up with sedative til I stopped complaining   Oddly enough though that one was the one where I had no pain at all afterwards. I had period type aches and a few sharp pains for a couple of days after on the first, the last one I got mild OHSS and was in the gynae ward at my local hospital for the weekend, now that really hurt all night long after ET but once I got some coedeine at the hospital it was loads better - my waist went up 15cm that night  

Right now I have been able to do a proper post!

off to bed for an early night - I didn't want to get up this morning


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
just a quick hello sorry its quick, i'm really run down with a cold lurgy, mouth ulcers etc, not surprising i guess. i hope your all ok will try and catch up soon 
xxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All 

Gosh it's really quiet here these days!!!

SamJ have you had your offical BFP yet    

Iccle hope all is going well, is your scan Monday   that you get started on the stimms without any messing this time round  

Yvonne, george, LL, Flower, Chablis and sarah how are you all doing 

I think i'm having a touch of the post birth baby blues been feeling really morose for the past few weeks. Then I feel horribley selfish- I know how lucky I am to have tilly and I have made some great new friends so just wish I could shake the blues off. I guess it's just my hormones and the thought of returning to work


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sam J – That’s fab news sweetie. Yey!!!! Another BFP.

Chablis – We’ll probs be doing our FET together then hun.

Iccle – Routing for you on the baseline scan sweetie xx Just had a text off my friend Ali and she said that her friend is now getting the run-around at St Mary’s!! They just get better and better hey!! How did you go on with the snow We couldn’t get out of Summerseat until lunchtime on Tuesday!!

Yvonne – Glad that you are heeding the advice then and taking it easy. Precious cargo onboard no doing anything Mrs!!! 

George   I really feel for you chicky. Your poor DH is obviously worried sick about the effects this is all having on you. Paul is the same with me sometimes. Don’t make any decisions yet, give it time and have those tests done. At least then you’ll know exactly what you’re dealing with.

Flower – Sending you a massive lemsip   and a  

Samper – Rang for the results and they might be another 2 weeks yet….boooooohhh!!!! I just want to know that we’re going to be able to do the FET in Feb. What’s Tilly having for Christmas chick??


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah- tilly is more interested in things she's not allowed at the moment i.e. mobile phones, newspapers etc So I think I'll just warp some empty boxes and tehn she can spend hours ripping paper up and playing in the boxes  

We are off to sunny cali for a couple of weeks after christmas so can't wait for that.

Hurry up tests


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all,

I too have the lurgy.. it was bound to happen! If its not one thing its another. I really am distinctly fed up of feeling c**p!!

Anyone any ideas of where I can find some Christmas spirit.. it just seems to have leapt upon us this year and I'm not feeling it in the slightest. I even went to the Trafford Centre last night to see if that got me in the festive mood. It didn't work! (Well actually I went there to hide from the motorway as it was gridlocked everywhere and I couldn't get home. It was a good excuse to stop off there and see the decorations etc!)

Hope everyone else Ok and managed to escape the lurgy...

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Yep, my scan is on monday - it was feeling like it was taking ages to come around but now it's only a couple of days off!
Oh I really hope its all cool and I hae d'regged ok 

Hi Swinny, it wasn't too bad for me as our house is just off Brangy Road without much of a hill to the main road - you're in a really steep sided valley though aren't you. Actually I have a pic of our close I'll put it on at the end of my post.
I was going to say that I couldn't believe they were messing your friend about but actually I can! I can't believe they get away with it though. 

Bummer about the lurgy Chablis - Dh's sister has it at the mo' too

Hope you're feeling better Flower - I remember you getting mouth ulcers before, it can't be nice.

Hi everyone else - I have rasberry pavlova calling so really needto go and get it together


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi ladies

thanks for your messages, had a bit of a blip this morning with the old Care pee stick, after 3 mins and 3 drops of pee, there was nothing at all on the test, not even a control line, dh is saying just add another couple of drops, im saying itll flood it!  He won, after another 2 , both lines appeared, so i guess thats it!  Feels like im going to wake up any moment and realise its all been a dream.  

We had no snow at all, and its been really mild today.

have a great weekend , ITS NEARLY HERE!

Samj


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, you poor thing, I remember you mentioning mouth ulcers when you finished your dummy run.  Really hope you start to feel better soon, this is the last thing you need  

Sarah, hope you get those results back soon so you know where you're at  

Chablisgal, poor you, we've loads of people off at the work at the mo with this flu bug as well.  It seems to be quite a nasty one going around.  Hope you feel better soon  

Iccle, I still think you're brave attempting to go out of the house in that - I'd be flat on my face in minutes.  Last time I drove in snow a couple of years ago I didn't get to the end of the road before I ran in the back of someone, oops    

Samj, huge congrats on your bfp hun!  It won't seem real until you've seen that 6wk scan.  Have you got your date through yet?

Hi everyone else, hope you're all okay xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

SamJ YEAH      Huge congrats to you and your DH!!!

Iccle One that looks lethal, all our snow had gone by yesterday morning, it had started on Monday though. It's a shame Tilly is too small for sledging   Good luck for Monday  

Yvonne, thanks for your help I have PM'ed you back   Don't know what i would have done without you!!

Ohh Chablis  and Flower


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All.  Hope your all well.

Well have had all my screening tests done now, just waiting for the results, had the greatest percentage done at my local GP then was down at the Clinic on Tues for CF, CMV and Karyotype as my GP was so unhelpful with regard to these 3 tests, least they shoud be back around Xmas then all being well we will start our 1st cycle of IVF in Mid Feb.  How exciting  

So where do all you guys travel from to get to the Clinic, i am a 1.5 - 2hr drive away in Cumbria.  

Pippa xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Pippa, sounds like you are making progress!! I live in Macclesfield so had a fairly easy trip to and from the clinic during my treatment.  Cumbria is quite a trek!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

You're welcome Sam, any time!

Pippa, at least you've managed to get some of them done by your GP - most won't even contemplate it because the PCT doesn't allow any assistance.  My GP would have loved to help but her hands were tied unfortunately.  She did prescribe me the Utrogestan up to 12 weeks once I had a positive test though so even though it only saved me about £50 it was still something.  You'll probably get matched pretty quickly so I imagine you'll probably get to start as soon as the refurb work is done and they're open again in Jan, how exciting!  I'm a Macc girl too so only a half hour drive for me.

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls sorry another quicky still rough just wanted to let you know i was ok 
Am ok, done a full week back at work now, still very up and down as you can imagine. I'm finding xmas hard and normally i am the most excited person in the world about xmas but not this year.  i think i feel worse through having this horrid cold, least i get a lie in tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls just meant to say to Chablis, i have no xmas spirit either hun am really trying but its not working, put the works tree up yesterday and just couldnt be bothered, and our tree is normally up at home this year, dont think i will bother. sending you a big 

SamJ it looks like you got a bfp i think, i havent read everything - 

 girls and iccle i hope your ok sorry these personals are so rubbish xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Flower.. I think you should put your tree up at home, I am sure that will make a difference. My DH is home (finally!) on 14th so we are going to do decorations after that.. it is hard though. 

I too have a horrid cold and that certainly doesn't help! Its especially hard (and I am sure I am not the only one) when I was sure last Christmas that I would at least be pg by this Christmas. In fact for the last 3, I was sure it would be the next year. Its not but I still live in hope for next year... our time WILL come!! I have just read a load of posts on here and all the success stories do instill some kind of hope.. all I need now is the Christmas cheer!

Pippa- Cumbria is quite a trek but I am sure it will be worth it. I am near Stockport and CARE is on my way to work in Manchester so I have been very lucky. I have to say I would far rather live in Cumbria though!!!!!

Have a good weekend all...

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower, you poor love     You are grieving so everything you are going through is completely natural. Take care   

Chablis, you must be excited about seeing DH


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Chablis, same here, every NYE at the midnight chimes i cry then hope the new year will bring us what we so desperately want, but alas it never does   so glad your dh is coming home xx

Sam  xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Flower, don't worry about what you think are crappy personals.
It took me weeks to even think about being normal after my m/c let alone even happy.
I reckon you should put the tree up though - it will give you somwthing to smile about and smiling helps release happy hormones and will aid your grief

Hi Pip - I live just outside manchester so it only takes me about 40 mins to get to Care.


I don't think I have enough Buserelin - I only got two bottles (I'm sure I got three last time) and I only have about half a bottle left, I think I'll be a day or two short (if I don't have to d'reg for longer). I'll have to mention it to the nurses on Monday


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Iccle, what lousy timing!  I've just taken a bottle to be disposed of at the chemist on Thurs    I could have posted it to you and saved you some pennies.  

Flower,    It will take a while before you're back to feeling normal xxx

Hi Sam, Chablisgal and everyone else xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oh b*gger! typical!!!


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi

Thought id just drop in and say hi, just finished cooking sunday dinner, im to tired to eat it now as ive been chomping on crispy streaky bacon .

yuk work tomorrow, what do you all do?

sam


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Chablis & Flower - I can totally sympathise with how you're feeling. I had an ectopic around Christmas time once and it made it even worse as I knew everybody else around me was happy and busy celebrating and I was so low. Sending you both a massive   

Iccle - How did the scan go sweetheart??

Sam - Its official I can do this now              

Well I've had a rubbish weekend, my AF arrived again with a vengeance (it's only 18 days since my last one). TMI I know but my GP prescribed suppositories (Voltarol kick ass strength) and they didn't even work. I was stood outside Primarni wretching as the pain was making me sick. Had to abandon the shopping trip and come home and I was gutted as we were going for my birthday pressie. Never mind. Had about 2 hours sleep last night (bet you can empathise with that Samper) with the pain so I am like the walking dead today. Still at work now, but going home and staright to bed tonight. 

Yvonne - how are you now sweetie??

Pippa   I live inbetween Bury and Ramsbottom, so it's only about a half hour drive to the clinic.

George  

Hello to everyone that I may have missed
Sarah xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Super quick as in work and finish in a mo so apololgies in advance for no personals (DH's birthday so won't be on later I think)

Scan went great - I have two v.small cysts / large follies at about 1.4 each

loads of antrals - I counted about 12 on the ovary she left on screen when she left us for me to get dressed

lining 4mm and oestrogen fine

I figured everything was ok cos I have had mega hot sweats over the last few days

I just have to wait to see how recip is doing now 

I knew bl**dy NHS were lying!!!

right going co this is eating in to my birthday card shopping time - first time I have been behind!  

Speak more as soon as poss


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yey Iccle, glad the scan went well.  St Mary's were just fobbing you off but then, we knew that all along.  Happy birthday to DH.

Sarah, poor you with your AF.  I can entirely sympathise as I suffer too.  

All good with me, knackered from work but nowt new there  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one     great news. Glad you are back with people who know what they are doing  

Yvonne,  

Sarah, poor you sounds terrible. Tilly sleeps loads so we get plenty of sleep these days (not as much as before she was born but more than when she was a newborn)  

hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been AWOL for so long, but my laptop has been in for a new disc drive!! I have felt like the ends of my fingers have been missing!! There must be so much to catch up on

Flower, How are you?  

Yvonne, how did you latest scan go?

Iccle you must be getting close now, hows things going?

Sam, Has Tilly got any more teeth yet?

Sarah hows things? x

Chablis, did you decide to go for FET before or after Christmas?

George how are you? Any news?

Any one I have missed any news?

And hello to anyone new since I was last on, look forward to meeting you xx

I would appreciate any news/gossip updated!! 

I have missed you all so much   Buggery computers !!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi LL, lovely to hear from you.  I'm good thanks - we're having a little boy!  How are you?  Have you made any decisions about future tx?   

Hi Sam


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Yvonne thats fabulous news, and now you can get all your 'boy stuff' ready for smurfie!!! Are you feeling better now? x

I am starting again next year, could have started on next period this month but as EC would be end of January (Care is closed for 2 weeks) so I have to wait until January to start. I am a bit confused really as I have been given a totally different protocol for next time. I have to take Cycloprogynova (hrt) to lower fsh for a month before tx, then Flare protocol ( whatever that is) with buserilin, Menopur, gonal-f and dexo... something or another (steriod) It all sounds complicated & Mr P said something about if my FSh isn't below 10 then cycle will be cancelled. I am not sure whats going on really as fsh was 8 last time I was checked in June so didn't think that was bad!! Also up until my ectopics I have only had to look at DH's willy fish and become Pg on the first go!! 
He also worried me when he said something about concieving naturally because of the HRT before tx, then I pointed out that I have no tubes!!! So I am a little concerned to say the least & also wonder whether to get a second opinion??

Sorry I went on a bit there   but it's got it off my chest, god I have missed my FF's


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm much better now thanks, finally stopped throwing up everywhere!!  

You rant away!  That's what we're here for    Have never heard of the flare protocol.... sounds complicated though (and expensive with menopur and gonal-f!!).  I think that last drug dexo thingy is something similar to one of the ones Flower had?  I wouldn't worry too much about Mr P forgetting about you having no tubes - he'd probably just glanced through your notes about the last tx before he saw you and missed it.....  I think your FSH levels can vary as well so try not to worry about that (easier said than done I know), I'm sure the cycloprogynova will do it's stuff and get it back below 10.    That's only my thoughts but obviously if you're concerned, it's going to affect tx if you're constantly worrying so if it reassures you then you must definitely get a second opinion even if it's only to put your mind at rest


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats just it my fsh hasnt been above 10 so I'm confused  (doesnt take much)   Oh well, just have to trust they know what they are doing. I suppose it's something to do with only getting 6 eggs last time? 

Glad you are feeling better at long last x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thought i'd come on and update on my progress - I phone the centre in sheffield today to see 1. where my tests are and 2. what is the procedure.

My pots should be arriving hopefully this week - then have to send my pee of once a week for them to test my hormone levels.  If the 1st one comes back clear       i can 'back date' to the day of my D&C to count 6 months before we can continue with TTC/TX.

Yvonne - glad the sickness has subsided for you  

LL - wow that sound complicated! lets hope it does the trick    

Hi Sam, iccle, Sarah, Flower, SamJ, Chablis, Pips and everyone else  

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls x quick one as on phone! Will try & log in at work 2mrw. Just wanted to reassure LL. Flare is just another word for short protocol. I was on gonal f, menopure and dexamethasone so don't worry I will be here to support you in the new year. I also had to have fsh checked on day 2 of the ivf cycle & was told if its more than 10 they won't GP ahead but all was fine, like you my level always been good anyway. Also had a cycle of cycloprognova mobthe before to 'prime' the system. So don't worry XX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

It will only let me do short replies! Sorry for mistakes! Iccle hope all is going well and love to all. Am still suffering with the lurgy, weaning off the steroids appears to have reduced my immune system loads. Its my birthday next week, not in a celebratory mood. Still have no xmas tree up! Xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Flower   i'm going to put my tree up this weekend to try to rouse my festive spirit   hope your felling better soon x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower, it's my birthday next week as well!! On Wednesday, when is yours? Don't blame you for not feeling to celebratory    thinking of you  

Iccle have you had the Ok to start stimms yet?

God, George 6 months!!! It'll fly by though  

LL, good for you getting straight back on the crazy rollercoaster  

Yvonne, you should be OK for the next few months now, it was only the last few weeks I started to have enough, ironically I just wanted her out for the last few weeks and as soon as she was out I had pregnancy envy and wanted to be pregnant again     How is the decorating going- I've seen lots of sold signs around so it seems to have picked up again. Try and move before he arrives if you can. Moving with a baby is a nightmare  

Hi everyone else


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Flower I hope you feel better soon, at least you should be better for Xmas.    I know what you mean about the tree thing, I didn't feel like it either   Thanks for the reassurance and the info. Sounds like my next tx will be very similar to your last one. If you don't mind me asking could you give me an approximate cost of the drugs?? And where did you get them from? Was it your local chemist or somewhere else, Mr P told me to go to any chemist, but the last 2 tx I have just phoned a number and they have arrived from where ever Care have sent the prescription!!? I am so confused   Whats the latest news with you? Are you having FET soon?

George, sounds a faff with the pee pots!! Hope the 1st one comes back clear for you x

Sam, it definitely is an emotional rollercoaster, I think this will be my last attempt as I am getting mentally weaker now & think I need draw a line somewhere.

Yvonne, decorating, moving, Christmas, heavily pregnant!! Take it easy don't do too much xx

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi there, I hope you dont mind me joining in? I am currently being treated at Leigh having my 3rd IUI basting next week but I gather IVF takes place at CARE? I just wondered how long it takes to get things started? If this fails they will arrange my consultation straight away as I am the top of the list for IVF. How long is straight away? Are we talking mid Jan? Then when do we start IVF

So many questions and I am sorry to but in   I have an IUI diary on the 2ww threads and I am feeling positive about this cycle but I would also like to if it didnt work what would be in store next.

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

NATURAL   

needed to tell someone and who better than the best girls in the world

still in a very shocked state as we were told 1 in a million chance of conceiving naturally.

We had given up any chance of a baby and with severe Endo, removal of 1 tube and ovary, 3 negative IVF and had recently decided to move on and live it up!
So being nearly 2 weeks late we decided to do a test just to make sure 
(didn't bother buying a test before this as we have wasted so much money on PG tests over the years and have never had a positive)

and guess what  
i nearly fell over with shock

just needed to shout it from the rooftops QUIETLY as we haven't had it confirmed by the doctor
hoping it's not a cruel trick my body is playing on me

so we're cautiously over the moon and gonna tell family on Christmas Day, the best present ever

           

ps if anyone has me on ******** please don't post anything as we want to keep it quiet till we have it confirmed by doc XXX


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh wow I am so so so pleased for you hon!  Huge congrats to you and DH and wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy,  What a wonderful Christmas present xxxxxx

Welcome Sammysmiles, we were seen very quickly at Care and started tx as soon as all tests were complete - took about 2 months in all.

Hi everyone else, in the middle of doing my nails with my secret santa pressie from work, a lovely french manicure kit so not stopping xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Is that you Em? The Bio sounds like yours

Even if not congratulations!!!!!!

If it is - Wow, I know how rough you had it with the treatments hon. I'm so pleased for you and DH  

OMG - when are you going for a check?

Hi Sammy - welcome to the thread

not on stimms yet and having a really bad time with hot sweats - even a hot drink set me off, I'm sleeping with just a sheet on the bed and it's freezing at night!!

No proper stuff tonight - been at the hospital with me elderly aunt since 2pm (and been up sinced 6am for an early shift at work trying to get her admitted) - will post more tomorrow when I have caught up on sleep


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

iccle one said:


> Is that you Em? The Bio sounds like yours
> 
> Even if not congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> ...


It is me honey 
thats what a state of shock i was in, i didn't even put love Em X on the end like i normally do, i haven't even got a normal picture of me on my profile cos it won't let me upload one (need to sort that out)

sat here at the moment waiting to ring the doctors at 8.30am to get in today

i'll keep you updated

hi to everyone else

love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

*OMG* Em I am ecstatic for you!!!!!!!

You are now the 3rd person i know with severe endo who has seen pickersgill and got a natural BFP!!!!

You have just made my day, what amazing news       God what a wonderful story- I am in shock for you  Keep us posted


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

There you go Sam, you can keep trying for that miracle little brother or sister for Tilly, you just never know what might happen    

Got a m/w appt this afternoon, can't wait to hear smurfy again (really need to stop calling him that now we've got a name, I can see smurfy sticking as a nickname all through his life otherwise   )

Hi LL, Chablisgal, George, Sarah, Flower, Iccle and everyone else xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, who knows, but I was more thinking just how heartening it to hear stories like Em's... particularly from one of the threads 'oldies'. I'm sure Em actually started the Manchester Care Girls thread over 2 years ago now and at that time none of us knew what was ahead of us!!!

I'm just so pleased 'cos i know Em had virtually 'given up'!!  

Have fun at the m/w's iot's great to hear their heartbeat isn't it  

Anyway must crack on taking tilly swimming at Shrigley hall this morning

x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome girls, its lovely hear of so many BFP's at CARE.

Angels, congratulations a 1000 times over! You must be over the moon and grinning like a cheshire cat. What a lovely Xmas pressie for you and your family. Hope you have a healthy and happy 8 months xxxx

If anyone has any more info on CARE as to time frames etc etc then please let me know. I know I am being previous but I would like to know whats in store so I can get everything sorted in my own mind. I was a bit cautious about IVF so any information will be gratefully received.

Morning to the other ladies I havent met yet, I am looking forward to reading all of your stories happy and sad over the next few weeks


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Sammysmiles, are you being referred through NHS or going privately?

All of us are private patients some doing e/s. They don't hang around and will generally treat you as soon as you are ready. If you are going to them after having a failed IUI they will one to leave at least one full cycle between treatments so you would have 2 bleeds and then start treatment after the 3rd. What protocol you are given will depend upon your specific requirement but CARE mostly do antagonist short protocol.

Good luck

Sam


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Sam, we are having one go on the NHS then we have agreed that if it doesnt work then thats it. I think I would go on and on but my DH is worried about where it would end. I do agree with him and in a strange way I am looking forward to getting back to normal after the IF madness! It really does take it out of you.

I am being reffered in Jan (if IUI fails) so hoping to start around DH's birthday in that case in March. I really hope that this time next year I am typing this from home with a bundle in my arms. We agreed that when we have another little one I will give up work, I have been winding down now for 4 long years  

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Which PCT are you with? they must be good most of us got referred to St Mary's for treatment that's why we are private patients at CARE. Plus I don't think anyone with a previous child was entitled to NHS treatments in our PCTs so you are *VERY* lucky 

CARE are great, I have a lot to thank them for!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh God, dont think I am being silly but I dont even know which PCT I am with! I am currently being treated at the Assisted Conception clinic at Leigh. My DH and I have been together for 7 years (since DS was one) and he is a great Father to him. I would love to be able to have our own little one as well.

My SIL and BIL have just had a little girl and it has brought to the forefront just how heartbreaking this journey is for both of us. I know I can say that this time next year we will have made plans whether that is with a new bundle or not. Just feel in limbo at the moment and full of what ifs?

Thanks for your help, I hope I am not being too annoying with my questions. I just want to know everything


----------



## maisiegirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Sammysmiles, I'm a lurker on this thread but can help with your questions.

I am being treated by Helen and the gang at Leigh and had my ET at Care yesterday. We had already had 3x IUI last summer and got to the top of the list end of august this year. We then had to have a session with Margaret (the counsellor) then an appointment with Helen to fill all the consent forms in, talk through the process and choose either Care or St Marys. We needed our bloods (hiv, hep c etc) re-doing because it was over 12 months since they were done. You need and up to date smear and sperm sample but you should have all those. Leigh do long or short protocol depending on your history. I had long protocol so started downregging on the next day 21 following the appointment with Helen. Our first appointment with Margaret was begining of Oct, saw Helen end Oct and started downregging 10th Nov. All scans and appointments up to collection are at Leigh.

HTH

Hannah


----------



## maisiegirl (Oct 14, 2007)

samper said:


> Which PCT are you with? they must be good most of us got referred to St Mary's for treatment that's why we are private patients at CARE. Plus I don't think anyone with a previous child was entitled to NHS treatments in our PCTs so you are *VERY* lucky
> 
> CARE are great, I have a lot to thank them for!


Its Wrightington Wigan and Leigh NHS Foundation Trust. We are very lucky not only do they fund if either partner has children, they will convert to ICSI if needed and there are rumours of a 2nd cycle being funded too.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Hannah, I am being treated by Erika and Helen for my IUI and had my first appointment for IUI with Julie. They are all so lovely, even when I call them up in tears saying I never want to do any more treatment ever again (then call back a week later asking for meds  )

I am not sure what the protocol means though? I am still pretty clueless about IVF as I spent all my hours learning about IUI. So if this IUI fails we have been told we are at the top of the list when do you think we will start?

How many eggs did they collect from you? Good luck for the next 2 weeks! When do you test?


----------



## maisiegirl (Oct 14, 2007)

sammysmiles said:


> I am not sure what the protocol means though? I am still pretty clueless about IVF as I spent all my hours learning about IUI. So if this IUI fails we have been told we are at the top of the list when do you think we will start?
> 
> How many eggs did they collect from you? Good luck for the next 2 weeks! When do you test?


Well we had to wait about 6 weeks for our appointment with Margaret and then another 3 weeks till we saw Helen but I was cd7 at that appointment and started on cd21 so quite quickly really. Feb/March seems about right to me.

We got 12 eggs. 6 had IVF, 6 had ICSI. 8 fertilised and 2 grade 1 embryos were put back. I have to ring and book the blood test it should be around 22nd/23rd. They test 14 days after collection at Leigh which is early but because of the weekend mine will be slighty later.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww thats brilliant, great results. I hope you get a lovely BFP! Do they do bloods or is it a HPT?

I dont mean to be personal but do you have unexplained fertility? DH and I have got problems with his swimmers as they have low motility. Going to abstain from nookie for 5 days before he has to give his sample this time see if that gives us any more of a chance.


----------



## maisiegirl (Oct 14, 2007)

I have PCOS but ovulate regularly and H is fine so yes we are classed as unexplained. Thats why we had a split of IVF/ICSI, Mr Sadler suggested it in case there was an 'interface' issue between eggs and sperm. As all 6 ivf eggs fertilised its not that but at least we know.
I assume you have your DH on all the suggested supplements. Why were you put on clomid if its a sperm issue?


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I wasnt ovulating regularly enough, my cycles could last between 21 and 35 days making BMS very difficult as you never knew when was the right time. After our miscarriage back in 2002 I went onto the contraceptive injection and I think this is when my problems started to be honest. Since taking Clomid my cycles regulated themselves straight away so I kept up with scans to check we were BMS'ing at the right time.

We are having medicated IUI so they can produce (hopefully) a couple of good follies a time but on the second I was slightly PCOS but managed two good follies. 

I have also started acupuncture as it is all about having good blood and good qui around the uterus (apparantley), my DH isnt a believer but I will try anything.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  woooo-hooooo I am shedding a few tears reading your news, as a fellow "oldie" on this thread and an endo sufferer also with 3 failed IVF's your story is fantastic. OMG OMG OMG!!!!   Am thrilled for you and dh honey, keep us posted what the doc says  

Welcome Masie and Sammysmiles, it sounds like your having initial tx at leigh then coming under CARE? am a tad confused but just to say you cant go wrong with CARE they are brilliant.  I never ended up proceeding with ST Marys through one reason or another and although we had to pay at CARE am so glad we stuck with them 

Hi Sam how are you honey?  my birthday is next tues !!!!!! What a coincidence!!!   are you doing anything nice?

Iccle, sorry to hear about the night sweats, its one way to cut the heating bill down 

LL, you will still get your "main" drugs, ie gonal-f, menopur, fanny candles from CARE in the same way...ie get an invoice and protocol from CARE and you ring up, pay for it and organise delivery.   On my dummy cycle with the steroids, aspirin and cyclogprognova he just gave me a priscription that i took to the chemist, its a private one but it cost no more than £10 for all three items.  On my proper IVF cycle he added them to the protocol and invoice but if he doesnt dont worry, it wont cost any different and is available at the pharmacy no problem.  the only thing i had to order in for the day after was the clexane but i dont think your on that?  I'm just going to p/m you will something else too   As for us, we have no plans yet.  we should have gone to CARE yesterday but couldnt face it so leaving until the new year.  we need to clear the overdraft from our IVF before even thinking about FET plus we need a holiday next year as were both run down and exhausted 

chablis hope your ok sweetie 

 to everyone else and sorry to the newbies for not being chatty more, am just getting over an horrendous time so not as talkative as usual but if i can help anyway i will.     have booked today and tomorrow off work as still have this horrid lurgy going about and have the usual mad christmas rush on plus its our works do tomorrow, didnt want to go but looking at it as a night out with the girls rather than xmas.  We went to see the stereophonics last night they were brill

see you all soon xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Flowerpot, I remember you from the 2WW threads last month. I said lots if prayers for you, I do hope you are feeling better.

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Flower, DH nearly got us tickets to the Stereophonics but had no babysitter I think Kelly is fab!! DH is having the day off on wednesday so just going out for a long lunch and a bit of Christmas shopping, what are you up to? I know you are up and down but you honestly sound like you are coping better than after your last cycle   You were so nearly there this time I hope you feel you can face it again soon   

Iccle One when will you find out about the stimms?

Em, have you had your d/r appointment yet?? make sure you take a piccie of your   for your baby book  

Hi everyone else.

the pool was too cold today so we all sat in the Jacuzzi for about 40 minutes, the babies loved it  It was like being in the bath


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Em that is such brilliant news !!!! Congratulations to you both xx

Hello & welcome Sammysmiles  

Flower, Thank you for clearing that up about the drug prescriptions, I was so confused   I will PM you I a bit got to whizz out to pick son up in a minute. Dont blame you for taking some time out, 2009 will be our year   

Sam, sounds good in the jacuzzi more nicer in this freezing weather  

Hi to everyone else xxxxx Got to dash xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Welcome to you newb's too  Sammy and Maisie

OMG Em I am still shocked about your BFP - totally awesome result!!!

I started stimms today   I hope that means the end of the night sweats pretty quickly - bizarrely enough I had a great nights sleep last night but a cup of de-caf at work this morning set me off 
I have my scan booked for next Thursday.


not stopping too long tonight - was at the dentist for an abandoned filling tonight (abandoned cos it kept hurting)and the anaesthitc is wearing off so I'm going to chill (I have a serious dental phobia) and enjoy a Dandelion and Burdock before bed

Night ladies x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck Iccle one, another step towards your goal      What a Christmas pressie to have you and Em as bump buddies    

Sammy abstain from BMS but make sure your DH relives himself 3-5 days before, you need 'fresh' sperm for best result with both IUI and IVF.

DH and I seem to have hit a bit of a brick wall   Our IF really pulled us together and we were a real team but now we just seem to argue ALL the time   His parents our always in my face, his Mum especially which is really hard for me as my Dad has never met Tilly and my Mum last saw her when she was 3 weeks old. She keeps telling us tillly is fat (* she is exactly on the 50th percentile line on the growth chart) and asking us 'has she got a tooth', 'can she crawl', 'can she sit up' etc etc WHY!!!

I just feel like she is MY baby ( and Nick's), we went through hell to have her ( all MIL could do through was constantly tell us that 'so and so is pregnant' ) and  now we am supposed to pass her her like she is a little doll. Why can't they see she is a person!!

The last year of TTC, when we started treatment made us very insular, all our friends kept conceiving so we isolated ourselves 'cos we just needed to focus on US getting a BFP. We promised that once Tily was born we would start being more sociable and seeing people etc Which i have but DH would just be happy sitting in a room with him and Tilly! I just don't know what to do   I can't imagine being without him but don't know if I want to be with him   The last thing I want is Tilly to grow up with divorced parents  

Sorry I know I shouldn't be burdening you all with this, it sounds so selfish afer how lucky I have been having Tilly... I guess I've just got used to turning to FF 

Sam


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

HI all... just to say hello really.. Have been keeping an eye on the thread and glad that things are (mainly!) going in the right direction for people.

What gets me is the waiting. Looking at the issues people have, they are all about waiting too.. it seems like an eternity from one stage to the next! Its difficult as you don't want to wish your life away but you do want the tx to get the baby (hopefully!) 

Lets hope 2009 is our year, all of us on here who want the same thing. 

I felt a wee bit down today. got a call from a colleague who has just had 2nd child. They have met, married and had both kids in less time than DH and I have been TTC for.. and we can't even manage one. I feel really guilty in the 'why me?' moments but then realise I am by no means on my own (FF proves that!!) and that makes it easier.

Off work tomorrow to finish Christmas shopping. DH home on Sun so got to get the house ship shape for then (akthough all he will do is come in and trash it!!)

Speak soon xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Sam bless you    Sounds like you both maybe need to spend a bit of "couple" time together?  Could your bro not babysit Tilly for a few hours every so often so you and Nick can get out together for a couple of drinks now and again?  It's such a hard journey, especially when getting to where you are with Tilly gives you the common goal, it's easy for it to become the one and only thing in common for that time I think, iykwim?  Obviously not saying you have nothing left in common now you've got Tilly but maybe it's just going to take some time to readjust to not going through tx every few months?  If you ever want a coffee and a chat you know where I am xxxx  

Iccle, yey, won't be long now  

Chablisgal, it's perfectly natural to feel like that, don't be too hard on yourself.  I think even people with no problems ttc have jealous moments from what I've heard from my friends so for us it's a million times amplified xxx

Hi LL xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Iccle you're nearly there I'm so excited for you  

Sam, as you will have noticed a child totally changes your life, & is completely differerent to there just being the 2 of you. Theres more pressure on your relationship, its hard going and needs a lot of hard work. I know exactly what you mean about the the cant live with or without your DH but this feeling will pass   Spend time talking together, if you don't tell each other how you feel it gets worse trust me. Make the biggest effort to do something together at least once a month. And as I'm sure you already do spend quality time with the three of you, even if it's just going to the park together for the afternoon. As for your MIL, frustrating as it is, try hard to ignore her. Don't call her to your DH either. My MIL still annoys me so much!!  She tells me how to do this and that, and even tells me things about the boys as if I don't know!! Such as what they like for breakfast when they have only stayed there twice in 10 years!!! She also tells the whole of Greater Manchester if she has had them for half an hour!! Its so annoying   But I have found the best way is to totally ignore her and not to let her get to me.

Sorry, lecture over   Like Yvonne, I am here if you ever need a chat & a listening ear 

Hi everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Samper, sorry you are having a hard time at home. It is all about re-adjustments isnt it? You work so hard for that BFP, then concentrating on making sure the 9 months go smoothly and its so hard to think past that and plan for the future isnt it? TTC takes up so much of our energy mentally and physically. I dont really have any advice for you apart from taking time out for each other and rediscover what its like as a twosome again, its hard to stop being Mum and Dad and start being man and wife. Big hugs  for you and hope you take up the girls offer of a chat. xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
just had a quick read through as rushing to go the hairdressers!! Sam oh honey big hug   I agree with the other girls that its a good idea to try and get some time just the two of you even if its just once a month or something.  Its good to spend time and days out the three of you of course but to get back to how things were, for each other even for just one night, whether its a meal out or a few drinks down the pub or something?  were here for you hun   Maybe have a look on the bms/relationships board too you might get some good feedback?  as for MIL, as hard as it is I can only say try and ignore, not easy i'm sure.  Be careful what you say about this to dh as men are very possessive about their mothers!!!  hope you have a lovely birthday, sounds like a lovely day   I'm working for mine but taking cakes in  and me and dh going to a lovely italian near us.  Am on my xmas do with work tonight so will be fit for nothing tomorrow so sunday were going to the xmas markets possibly with some friends/family, whoever wants to join us really for a mulled wine 

Iccle -  honey it will be fab to see your BFP up there with Em's 

Chablis, LL and everyone else 

must dash xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks guys... think I was just having a 'low' moment   hormones probably don't help they are still all over the place   

Had a chat with DH and agreed we will both take some time out for 'us'. I know I need to stop moaning about MIL it's not fair on him

Sorry to be a moan bag, 

Thanks again


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie, did you get a picture of your embies before they were transferred?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Anytime Sam, thats what we are here for   Glad you have had a chat and some 'you' time xx

Sammysmiles, first they show you your embies on a screen then, they print a pic for you to take home, it's lovely


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Littlelamb, it would be a lovely idea if I was to get a BFP but I have visions of me hugging the picture in tears if I geta BFN.

Still thiking positive about the whole thing. Need to get my last IUI out of the way then move over to IVF


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for all the messages  

Went to the docs yesterday and he said you don't really get false positives and to believe we're pregnant. anyway he sent a sample off and i had to ring today and it's now a confirmed                        

still in complete shock and it hasn't sunk in yet for either of us 
got to ring on Monday and book an appointment with the midwives and they are also arranging a scan due to my history.

I really can't believe it     

Yes I think I did start the thread all that time ago, wow so much has happened since then.

Iccle ~ hope your first stimms went ok

Sam ~ thinking of you honey, hope you and DH sort it out

Flower ~ hope you are doing ok

Hi to all the newbies and anyone my mashed brain hasn't remembered


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, seeing your pregnancy ticker is absolutely heartwarming and even better knowing it's natural. Mr Pickersgill is a miracle worker isn't he!! Plus I bet it helped that you had just switched off from the TTC milarky. I am absolutely 'made up' for you


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sam   dont worry about the MIL i think they are just sent to test our patience!!

Angles - what a lovely story, just shows we should never give up hope x

Sammy - i got a little picture of the embies and although i didn't work out, it's a nice momento and shows that it was once real  

Flower - enjoy your day at christmas market!! mulled wine mmmmmmmmmm

Hi to LL, Yvonne, Chablis and everyone else hope your all enjoying your weekend

I sent my 1st sample to the centre in shefield on thursday, so sould be able to phone for a result mid week.  I really hope its all clear, not just so we can move on tx wise, but also so DH can get worst case senario thoughts out of his head.

Also had follow up with Dr Sedler - what a lovely doctor, he spent ages with us talking about the next tx, frosties and cycle plan.  Also said it was good i'd had the evacuation coz if i'd had medical m/c the tissues wouldn't have been retained/tested and they wouldn't have picked up the partial molar.

Anyway, off to a spa with my friend today - her ex bought her a 2 person pass!! just gotta pay for my massage mmmmmm

George x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Em, i am so happy for you 

Sam, wishing you happy birthday for weds in advance, I am hopefully out for mine tomorrow evening so wont get a chance to log on. have a great day 

hi everyone, am having a tough few days, lots of tears etc just plodding on xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ow Flower    poor love, things couldn't have happened at a worse time with your b'day and Christmas   Will be thinking of you tomorrow try and have a nice day  

George   I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Quick one as I'm mad busy!!! 

Happy Birthday Flower   Hope you manage to enjoy yourself a little bit  

Hope everyone is well?? Lots of love & hugs


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just popped on quickly to say hi to everyone and   to Flower and Sam for tomorrow.

Flower, time is a great healer, I am sure you will have lots more tearful days to come but try to take the positives from it in that you know it can definitely happen now  

LL, how you doing?

Sam, hope you and DH managed to sort things out and have a good heart to heart  

George, fingers crossed for those results  

Em, has it sunk in yet and you've come back down from those clouds you're floating on    I really am so pleased for you sweetie  

Iccle, how are you?  How's the stimms going?  Any news on ET/EC yet?

Hi to Chablisgal, Sammysmiles and anyone else I've missed.

Well, I was sitting quietly minding my own business watching the TV last night and all of a sudden my tummy started moving along with the kicks.  On one side we kept seeing this little lump pop out - must have been a foot or a hand so me and DH were sat there for half an hour with my jeans undone watching it until he went back to sleep.  My poor little kitty was none too impressed though - never seen him jump off my lap quite so fast, he normally has to be turfed off as he likes lying across my tum and listening to smurf but I think being booted in the head startled him a bit   Very bizarre watching the movement and feeling it at the same time.  Nice for Ady though cos with his arthritis he can't get his hand flat enough to feel the kicks and punches normally so I think he'd been feeling a bit left out the poor love.  When we go back to work in Jan after Christmas I've only got 8 weeks left at work then I'm on hols for 6 weeks before mat leave which is very, very scary  

Night night everyone xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy birthday Flower, another sagittarian. Mine was on Saturday. Hope you manage to have a good day whatever you're doing sweetie    

Sam - Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow chick   

Hello to the rest of the gang. Hope you are all well. Still at work so sorry for lack of personals.

Love to you all

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say   to Sam!! I hope you have had a lovely day x


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Ladies - Been browsing but not much posting since my BFN on 5th Dec.
Just wondering how any of you have felt after your BFN's.
Any ideas how long the drugs stay in your system? I am ok (well kind of) most of the time but feel very touchy and sensitive.
Wasnt sure if this was the drugs or just fed up following unsuccessful treatment.
Any thoughts?
Emma x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Emma,

I imagine it's probably a bit of both (not speaking from experience though so someone else may be able to advise better).  I think the drugs can stay in your system for quite a while or rather, the effects of them can, after all it's a massive hormonal change to your body.  That along with tx not being successful this time round, I'm not surprised you're a bit touchy and sensitive from time to time, it's perfectly natural to feel like that 

Have you got any plans for your next tx?

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sam and Flower   my dh is a Saggie and so is my mum and sister!

I have my first stimms scan in the morning, so fingers crossed for somedecent follies - if everything is going as it should I think I'll be having EC on crimble eve

I struggled after my bfn's too LMG, I put most of it down to hormones as I felt very irrational.

Right, gotta be up at 6am for the clinic (and I still have to dry my hair!)


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hope it went well today Iccle      God you are going to be having EC on Xmas day at this rate   Will have everything crossed for a New Years BFP                  

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, we had a lovely day at the German Market and doing a bit of shopping in Manchester


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Iccle - Hope it all went well today


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Iccle, hope your scan went well hun   

How is everyone?  I can't believe that Christmas is nearly here    How on earth did that creep up so fast!  I've had both my works do's now, one last Friday afternoon that was the whole company and one this afternoon that was our team do and we finish work Wednesday lunchtime!!  Is everybody ready?  I've just got a couple of presents left to get tomorrow and then we're doing the food shop Monday night when I get paid and that's it then, all done!  Looks like I'll be playing the delivery fairy xmas eve afternoon though as Ady is working all day.  Looking forward to a nice peaceful lie in xmas morning, Ady's on a 7-3 so we won't have SS until the afternoon so I can slob around until lunch time  

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls very quick hello from me to let you know i'm alive!! promise to read and catch up in the next day or so, dh just arrived with our chinese!! xxxxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Hope you all well and looking forward to Christmas.

Can anyone help? My AF is now 8 days later.. is that normal after a failed tx? I have really bad PMT but nothing happening. NOt a jot!!!

Any suggestions as to what is going on, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Chablisgal,

I was just under two weeks late on my break month after my 2nd IUI. It is normal, did you notice if you ovulated any later than normal? I ovulated a week and a half late then came on a week and a half later.

Do a PG test to make sure but if you are waiting for AF to start your next TX then the clinic will give you something to bring it on 
xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry I have been uncommunicative of late but my poor old aunty (mum really as she brought me and my sis up) has been really ill and in and out of hospital for the last week and a half. She's 91 now so we worry everytime she gets a sniffle let alone a big illness like this time  

I have just had scan no 3 today. Thank you all for remembering about me whilst I have been AWOL

First time (last week) I had 4 measurables on each side (plenty at 8mm and less though)
Saturday I had 8 on left and 9 on right (again plenty more at 8mm and below)
This morning - not sure, but it took 15 mins to count them, I think it has doubled again, quite a few at 17mm. 

Mr Lowe wants me to cook for another 2 days then back for a scan, so looks like a Boxing Day collection for me!! 
I'm back to battery hen status - even though St Mary's reckoned I would be a poor responder   can't believe how wrong they were

Right gotta go - in work and finish in 10 mins   visiting Aunty again tonight after jabs (had to do them in ward toilet last night cos I wanted to see her doctor but he didn't bloody turn up!) so gotta rush when I get home and won't be back in time to post before tea and bed later I'm afraid

Really appreciate having you guys here though  


Could be a natural if you have tubes Chablis  Can't see your bio sorry
I know your ovaries are still overactive for a month or two after treatment - I was always dead regular after treatment except for the couple of months after my m/c


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I am always really regular after a cycle as well Chablis so can't help sorry...

Wow, Iccle one sounds you are going to get loads of eggs again       Your poor Auntie   God you have a lot on at the moment. Maybe having your auntie poorly will help take your mind off your cycle though     

Hi everyone else

George did you get your tests back OK Hope so   

x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry that I am a bit of a Part timer on this page but after our failed tx went on hols for a few weeks, then to London with work and now flued up!!!
Busy packing as spend Xmas/ New Year dashing around the country to family... expected as we are the only ones without kids in tow!
Got a follow up as last ( been waiting since Nov!) on 8/1 so hope then to get FET planned. Guess it will be Feb as won't be right time for Jan surge... my cycle comes right back on time after tx so have a good idea of dates.

Just wanted to say a big Merry Christmas to everyone and Good Luck to those still tx-ing over Xmas. Lets hope that 2009 will be a good year for us all.  
Lots of Love
Bright Eyes


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok and ready for Christmas....

I got my 1st result from sheffield last week - it was a whisker over 'normal' so i'm waiting to get my 2nd result today hopefully.  So long as its going down i will be happy.

We will be doing all the Christmas deliveries today, so better get a move on!

George x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

HI - super quick in work

Trigger shot tonight!!!

no idea what time yet just waiting on the call, it means Boxing Day collection and 3 day transfer on Monday


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

just had the call - 9:45pm tonight for the trigger, and oddly enough they said not to do the Menopur tonight - never had that before


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just wanted to bob on and wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Fab New Year. We're setting off for the airport in an hour (flight has been delayed by six hours so not flying until 7 tonight now...boo!!!)

Iccle - good luck honey  

Love and hugs to you all

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, I have been having a knightmare trying to sort everything for Xmas!! I have had no car since 30th November!! (Long story) & I have had my poor mum driving me around doing my entire Xmas shopping, total stress!!!  
So I haven't had much chance to spin around !! But I apologise again for not being here!!

Iccle, how exciting for you, I am so pleased!! What a fab Xmas pressie  


Chablis, sorry I can't help either, as I have been regular as clockwork. Have you done a test?? 

Sam, You must be so so excited about Tilly's 1st Christmas. I can imagine she has been spoilt rotten & it will be just typical when she plays with the paper and boxes!! I hope you all have a lovely day xx  

Yvonne, hope you and your little boy are keeping well  

Flower, how are you chick?? I am thinking of you xxx

George, fingers crossed for your result xx

Sarah, are you on holiday yet? If you are I hope you are having a fantastic time!!  


Brighteyes, Sammysmiles, Emma & anyone I have missed hope you are all okay xxx  

Wishing you all a very Happy Christmas  & hope Father Christmas brings you lots of nice gifts


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
really sorry i'm not catching up, not in the xmas spirit at all and the lurgy i've had brewing for 4 weeks since coming off steroids has now hit full force so am in bed at the moment but couldnt let it pass without wishing you all a wonderful christmas i hope you all have a great time xxxxxx  Iccle good luck hun xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Just wanted to wish all my angels on FF a Happy Christmas, i'd have never got through the last few years without you lot

Iccle ~ good luck for the trigger tonight and collection on boxing day

Love you all loads

I'll be back on tomorrow night probably to update you on how the announcement has gone at dinner

Love Em X


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wanted to wish everyone a merry xmas.  Have been doing my usual run round playing santa fairy this afternoon since finishing work at 12 and only just got in so am ready for my bed now instead of going out for a nice meal  

Sam, enjoy Tilly's first xmas!

Flower, really sorry you're still poorly  

George, great news on the results!

Sarah, you'll have gone by now but have a fab holiday!

LL, sounds like you're as knackered as I am by now  

Em, you take care of that little bump.

Iccle, woo hoo!  Good luck with the trigger and e/c and e/t.  Take it easy    

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Happy Christmas everyone.

Em I hope your family were blown away   

Iccle Good luck today for lots of great eggs, keep us posted       

Hi everyone else.

We are off to California on Sunday so all a bit crazy, tyrying to get everything tidied away from Christmas before I start packing  

Catch up later

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope you all survived Christmas Day in one piece    Just popped on to say have a lovely holiday to Sam - hopefully your mum and dad can do a bit of babysitting for you as well so you and Nick get to spend some time alone together.  

Iccle, you're probably back from the clinic by now but just wanted to say hope everything went well today with EC and you got lots of lovely eggies for you and your recip      Keeping everything crossed that they all fertilise and you get a whole batch of grade 1's    

I am still completely knackered from running round xmas eve    To top it all off, I actually managed to forget to buy potatoes and veggies for our xmas dinner    Had to run round to my aunty's yesterday morning to beg, steal and borrow    Am also wondering if buying SS an X-box was such a good idea, he's just gone back to his mum's (thankfully!) after spending all of yesterday evening and this morning shouting at the damn thing when he doesn't win his games    Why on earth do boys want things like this when they just get frustrated by it?!

Did everyone get some nice pressies?  We got complete tat off my dad as usual - I got the vilest looking handbag you've ever seen in your life and a belt that's made for someone a size 8 and DH got a pair of novelty pyjamas    Very annoying when you put lots of thought into other people's pressies.  Still, we got some nice things from other people so I'm off to listen to my new Take That album my sis bought me now and stuff my face with chocolate  

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls  

Got back at lunchtime but went straight to bed cos I was feeling very sick as well as the usual tiredness that I get after EC. I really thought I was going to vomit   not nice!

Anyhoo. . . . . . . .  I got 14 eggs and it was the lovely Mr Atkinson that did the collection.
So 7 each for me and my recip - hope she likes the belated crimble gift   Dh's sperm was fine again so we are just waiting for the call in the morning to check on fertilisation, then back in on Monday for transfer!

I have surprisingly little pain too - I haven't had any pain relif at all since I woke up frm theatre so I hope it carries on like this as I have a rather nice bottle of wine in the fridge that I've been looking forward to  

Hope you have a great trip out to see your mum and that the flight is as uneventful as it can be with a young baby! Last time you were out there you were pregnant weren't you? Your mum is going to love showing Tilly off to her friends  

I thought about you too yesterday Em - hope the announcement was suitable shocking for your family  
I would have loved to be a fly on the wall for that  

Hi Yvonne - check this out for Christmas crazyness - my sister and her dp got a roughly 10lb turkey for dinner, we all had some breast with dinner - then they gave the rest to the dogs!!!!!! Two legs,  two wings and loads of spare breast meat   there was enough for another couple of meals on it - me and dh were dumbstruck, I am usually vegetarian but really fancied some turkey this year and was looking forward to having a turkey and mayo sandwich today   people are just weird sometimes and don't really think about the people around them!

Thanks for thinking of me Flower - hope you aren't having too much trouble from the dreaded lurgy

I know you are already away Swinny - hope the holiday is / was good though  

Hi George - glad your results were reasonably ok, does them being slightly over normal mean you still have to do the full round of checks or do you get away with just doing a couple?

Chablis, LL and LMG - hope Christmas has been good for you guys too 

Bye


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Iccle One   It will be great if you get a few frosties this time round (not that you'll need them now   ) Enjoy a couple of glasses of wine I'm sure you won;t be able to have any for a long time  

My Mum is beside herself with excitement   She can't wait for us to get there  

Sounds like the dogs got trully spoilt, Fred gets a few left overs off our plate and that's it!!!

I'll be thinking of you on Monday and will try to pop on to see how you are doing so keep us posted. I'll be 8 hours behind so I may be on at funny times though


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yay fantastic news Iccle!    I'm sure your recip is over the moon as well.  Fancy giving all that meat to the dogs    I had fillet steak and DH had duck this year - no point buying a turkey as he won't eat it and seemed a bit pointless just for me.  You should have snaffled some quick before the dogs got to it for your sarnies today  

Have fun Sam!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

All 7 have fertilised  

I'll get another call tomorrow to let me know how they have cleaved and a time to come in for transfer on Monday


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic news!!!!!     I'm sending you lots and lots of baby dust for a nice new years pressie for you and DH     

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Iccle thats fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you   Hope it all goes well on on  Monday   14 eggies collected too well done !!!
Hope you enjoyed some wine last night x

Sam have a fabulous time, how long are you away for? How special and exciting for all of you  

Yvonne, you've defiantly got pregnancy brain! Ha ha! Good job you're auntie had some supplies   My pregnancy brain is still on going 10 years later, infact I think I've got worse! 

Em, I hope you're announcement went well what a lovely time to break such amazing news!! x

Flower, thinking of you   Hope you had a nice couple of days xx

Chablis, George & anyone Ive missed xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hope you all had a good christmas

Iccle ~ well done on 14 eggs and all your 7 fertilised   

Sam ~ have a great time in the US with your mum

Hi everyone else

well the announcement went well, shocked wasn't in it, we had a great day, we got a little poem off the net and tied them into scrolls for everyone, anyway they had to read them and see who got it first, well it was my sister, her face crumpled, she cried and she shouted she's pregnant, but cos she was crying no one could tell what she was saying, my nana who was sat next to her cried even though she hadn't a clue what she was crying at yet she always crys when Katie does, and all my dad kept saying was who's this to it says nana & grandad? it took them ages to click what we were saying (thicko's ha ha)
anyway with all that going on the roasties got burned a little but they still tasted good.
we don't need to tell anyone else now cos they will have done it all by now  

it was worth the couple of weeks wait to tell them the way we did, 
the only thing now is that i can't be doing with loads of fuss and i know thats what we'll get, so we've laid low for a couple of days. i know that sound awful but we have always said it's me and Mick against the world and thats the way we want to keep it  

have a good rest if you're off for a few days
ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, fantastic news  

Em, you've just made me cry     There is no escape now they will permanently be fussing over you     When is your first scan, you must be sooooo excited.

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Got another call this morning

All 7 cleaved successfully, all 5/6 cell, 2 grade 3 and 5 grade 1/2 - if things continue like this to tomorrow I should have 3 frosties as well as two decent embies to put back!!!!!!
Transfer tomorrow at 2:10pm (odd time I know)

What have I done differently this cycle? - DHEA, I hope my recip has had a simililarly good result.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh wow that's great news Iccle.  I have a feeling that come tomorrow you will be having 2 grade 1 6 cells put back with those results      Enjoy your drug free day! xxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello ladies, well looks like I wont be joining you just yet as I had a lovely   over the weekend on my 3rd IUI. Still in shock but so so happy  

Iccle One, thats great news about your EC. They are really fantastic results, lots of   

Angels, what a lovely way to tell your family the news. I got quite emotional when I read your post.

Hi Yvonne, Samper, Little Lamb and anyone I have missed

Please wish me luck with this little one, I am so worried in case something goes wrong but now the news is starting to sink in, I am going to try and take it one step at a time.

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh congrats Sammy, I'm soooo pleased for you!!!  How lovely to have another little bump due in 2009


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations Sammy       Fantastic news!!!

Iccle its you next!! Hope it all went well today   xx

Hi everyone xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks so much girls, it means alot. It has started to sink in a bit more but still it was a pipe dream for me and I cant even believe it! Scan booked on 13th Jan and I dont think I will be able to sleep for the next two weeks!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

just a quick one - everything went great, 1 8-cell grade 1 and 1 8-cell grade 2 returned and 3 8-cell grade 2's successfully frozen.

Unfortunately my auntie died in the early hours fo the morning Monday, she was ill for a while and had been in hospital for a couple of weeks, I was with her at the end though so she wasn't alone. My sister got there a couple of minutes after as she had been there all day and had gone home to get a bath and put clean clothes on.
She brought me an my sister up so it has hit us very hard as she was the only stable person in our life for so long.

I don't think I'll be on for a while, we have a lot to do and tbh I'm not feeling at all sociable (only had 2 hrs sleep before ET and forcing myself to eat right now)


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Look after yourself Iccle One, I am so sorry to hear about your Aunty. I hope your angel looks over you throughout your treatment.

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, so sorry about your Aunty    Glad ET went well and fingers crossed for a BFP for you.  You make sure you take care of yourself sweetie xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie popping into say hello and  for Iccle 
hope everyone is ok sorry i'm not around to support you all more xxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One    so sorry to hear about your Auntie I know how much she meant to you  

Take Care, I'm sure she is up there now willing your little embies to implant and stay in place for the next 8 1/2 months       I'll be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks.

xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Iccle, sorry to hear about your Auntie   Take care of yourself & your precious embies xx


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 
Been a lurker on this thread- posted before my BFN in SEpt. Getting myself in a state again ..... need some advice. I have been looking into the ARGC as a clinic due to, their amazing success rates but alas alack the cost is MASSIVE - nearly 10K!!!! What I did  notice about this clinic is that they seem to offer you a lot of investigative tests before your cycle- which sort of makes sense to me. I have cysts/mild endo and DH male factor- low count. 
We are going for icsi/ivf no 2 in Feb and would like some advice about what we can request re tests- what is immune testing / NK cells and should I be asking for these Also at Care , how many failed cycles do they let you go through before they suggest investigastions?? Shouldnt they be doing these before?? The lovely DR Atkinson advised me not to bother with a Lap and dye for cysts as I have no symptoms and he advised this would only maske things worse............confused  
yes, I know I sound negative about the next go .........it all feels like a dream -ie getting a BFP , so this is how I deal with it .... I can take disappointment I am used to it !!!!!
Thanks ladies Chedza


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Chedza,

No advice about ARGC other than I think that's the one that's been in the news recently about unnecessary tests etc.?  Could be wrong though..... don't know that much about them but I think there is something on the media thread with news articles about it.  As for Care, I think you would normally have to have around 3 failed cycles before they start immune testing etc.  Flower will know more as she's just been through a cycle with steroids etc.  If you have a high NK count I think it causes problems with implantation i.e. your body attacks/rejects the embryo's when they're returned.  I know the tests can be quite expensive hence why Care wouldn't recommend them unless you have a previous history of failed cycles/miscarriage etc.

Keep positive (easier said than done I know), the average for a successful cycle is between 1 and 3 tx's I think.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Chedza, sorry I can't help I dont know about the tests etc. but as Yvonne says I'm sure one of the other girls will be able to give you some advice x

Happy New Year Everyone, I really do hope and pray that this years brings each and everyone of us all we desire!! 

[fly] [/fly]


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks Yvonne for the information - I may ask fLOWER ABOUT IT. cXX


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170639.0


----------

